# Why Ryder was not on Raw according to Meltzer



## Jean (Dec 23, 2009)

Meltzer was texted during the show by a WWE employee stating that the reason Zack was not on the show is because "Vince hates the internet". Backstage, many, many people were upset that the person getting the most chants throughout the night was not brought out for a promo or even a quick appearance in his hometown who clearly wanted him there. Meltzer got some more information today on the thought process.

Evidently, it was indeed a rib/joke being played on Zack. Zack had spent his prior show talking up how he was in his hometown, how excited he was, how this could be his chance to finally shine and move up on the card. Zack was told a few days ago he would have a promo and a match on RAW and would turn face on RAW, even being able to acknowledge his youtube show and Internet Champion gimmick. This is why Zack was so excited the past few days.

The rib went so far as there was even a fake script and timeline alloted for Zack to come out and wrestle, besides Superstars, with his RAW promo and on air face turn. When the time came close for this to happen, Zack was informed plans changed and he would not be on air. This was literally during the broadcast. The entire rib was Vince's idea and was because Vince is not a fan of the "bashing" Zack does about WWE and sees it as "giving in" to someone who is visibly bashing the company with "dropping ball" clips, etc. 

Meltzer comments that the real joke is on the fans, as the reaction to him not being on air is not pretty and as the rib is being revealed, even less people are happy. Multiple wrestlers have stated their public displeasure with the rib and John Cena was said to directly confront Vince over the situation and what he felt was a poor joke.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Source please and thanks.

As written it just seems like an elaborate story of how it POSSIBLY could have happened.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

If true, that's pretty fucking cruel.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

We already know it pissed off Ziggler, I don't find this hard to believe at all. I do find it extremely stupid if this is true though.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

It does sound like it could have been made up, even by Meltzer or a third-hand source reporting to Meltzer.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

> John Cena was said to directly confront Vince over the situation and what he felt was a poor joke.


Props to Cena if this true. As the face of the company he should be speaking up for the other talent.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

More and more wrestlers are getting displeased with Vince. He's an idiot to be honest, he has SO much money making potential with Ryder, when Cena, the face of the company is pissed off at Vince for being a prick, you can tell that it's obvious a lot of people feel the same way. Vince can't fire Cena or say anything, he should listen to him. Ryder, if turned face and booked right, can possibly become 'the next big thing' easily, especially at his age. I don't think Vince is going to keep ignoring everyone, especially if it's his own employees, not just the fans and the IWC. The last thing he wants is his employees growing increasingly unhappy with the direction he's taking and pushing the wrong people.

edit: I don't think this story is false either, because Ziggler, Miz, and other people were displeased on twitter. Cena is also obviously a fan of Ryder.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This company is so fucking petty.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like a source. It does sound believable, but it's really just what a lot of people have been thinking but written concisely and neatly.

If true, another reason Vince is a fucking toolbag.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Kamaria said:


> It does sound like it could have been made up, even by Meltzer or a third-hand source reporting to Meltzer.


Not even by Meltzer or a third-hand source. 

Until this gets a source I have a hard time believing this to be anything other than the OPs work. It's all stuff we've talked about on this very site. The possibility of Vince holding him off to stick it to the ICW, Cena campaigning for him etc etc. Non of this is a stretch at all and could have been easily made up in minutes. 

Source required or this will be closed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pretty fucked up if true. Sucks he didn't get a chance to show up on raw.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

What a fucking joke. That old school mentality seriously needs to die. Zack didn't deserve any of that.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Considering what happened a few weeks ago with Mark Henry, I have no reason to doubt this story. In fact, I just assumed it was another Vince rib before reading about it.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

JM said:


> Source please and thanks.
> 
> As written it just seems like an elaborate story of how it POSSIBLY could have happened.


Not to interject for another person and their thread but this is directly from Dolph Ziggler's twitter:
"You didnt rib 'the kid' tonight, you ribbed the fans, Long Island & the boys in the back! AND kicked him in the nuts! #RyderOrRiot"

So someone behind the scenes is saying it was supposed to be a rib in bad taste.


----------



## Ortonrko70 (Jun 4, 2011)

lame. come on vince. Ryder is your top guy right now! the fans love him! give him a chance damnit


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fenice said:


> Not to interject for another person and their thread but this is directly from Dolph Ziggler's twitter:
> "You didnt rib 'the kid' tonight, you ribbed the fans, Long Island & the boys in the back! AND kicked him in the nuts! #RyderOrRiot"
> 
> So someone behind the scenes is saying it was supposed to be a rib in bad taste.


Holding him off is enough to consider it a rib though and we all saw he got held off. To believe this particular story a source is required. It isn't much to ask, just the link to wherever this came from. It's protocol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is hilarious. I mean, it's in really bad fucking taste and I wouldn't run business like this myself, but if I'm the only person in the IWC, I don't like Ryder so I can't help but laugh.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

If true, fuck you Vince.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

Its as if Vince wants all the talent to hate him. so fucked up, crushing the dreams of the kid


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I found some of it here

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-editorial-to-ny-aaa-star-kidnapped-tons-more

Towards the bottom it says:

Regarding Zack Ryder not being on the show last night, someone from the company texted me last night and just said, "Vince hates the Internet." It is rather ironic that the company spends so much time burying Internet fans (remember an entire season of NXT) while at the same time plugging Twitter and Facebook incessantly. Welcome to WWE, though. A lot of WWE talents last night were pretty upset about it, thinking the company was just fucking with Ryder, which, well, they pretty much were. There were "WE WANT RYDER" chants all night, not only on TV but during the commercial breaks.

-- Jericho wrote: So LAME that WWE didn't include @ZackRyder on Raw last night. No reason not to!! Wrestling is supposed to be FUN remember? Time to riot

-- Dolph wrote: You didn't rib "the kid" tonight, you ribbed the fans, Long Island & the boys in the back! AND you kicked him in the nuts! #RyderOrRiot


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I say again....

WWE is a frat house.

Vince is childish.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ugh...really tasteless, you screwed not only ryder but the fans too. Vince needs to get real.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

I don't doubt that this is true considering all the stuff Vince has pulled.

Like Ryder or hate him, that was complete bullshit. Props for Cena, Ziggler, and the others for making their opinions known.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

If word gets out about this, who knows maybe vince can turn it into an actual conspiracy storyline and push ryder that way.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This stuff is even more laughable when WWE is branding Raw "Viewer's Choice" next week.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

Who wants to bet that next week Dolph Ziggler gets 'punished' with another new crap haircut for voicing his opinion?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

if this was any other business theres no way an owner would be able to act like that. not only would the employee just quit but it would cause other empolyees to lose complete respect for their boss and completely kill morale in the company. 

onlt in wwe where theyre pretty much a monopoly ( besides for shitty tna) could vince pull shit like this and get away with it because he knows how desperate these guys are to make it big. its just fucking classlees and cruel and really no reason for it . what does vince gain from crushing somebody time after time ?? 

and by the way, i dont think it matters who complains to vince, nothing is going to change his mind because he just appears to be a stubborn ass time after time . he doesnt need anybody including cena and has proven that over the years. if cena was to ever leave, of course it would be a big blow but hell just inser somebody esle into the top spot of the company. 

i think vince feels that he doesnt need anybody, yet they all need him which is why he acts the way he does woth all the stupid shit he pulls.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Vince can act like a piece of shit all he wants to. Zack Ryder's YouTube show is gaining viewers by the hundreds and thousands every week. More and more Ryder signs are seen on Raw every week. Chants are breaking out in the middle of other segments The employees, including John Cena, want him on television.

It's only a matter of time before Ryder gets his push.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sucks for the guy, if true Vince must have been offended by some of the shit Zack was pulling in some of his shows. You don't don't tell Vince what he did wrong, only Vince tells Vince what he is doing wrong, just ask Kennedy, he will tell you.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

wow vintage Vince acting like a fucking 12 year old girl


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

If this was going on a few years back, who thinks Vince would have made Zack join the KMA club for TV time?


----------



## Colossal Ruvall (Feb 17, 2011)

So Ryder is fattening Vince's pockets with his shirt sales and then gets spit on in his hometown.
But I guess it's Vince... nothing should surprise me about the guy anymore.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hate so much of what Vince McMahon chooses to be.

Assuming this is true. And all signs seem to indicate that it is.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow if that's true, then Vince is an asshole. You have a great young talent, that actaully got himself over, without Vince's help, and they shit all over him, sound's a little familiar to what they did to Christian in 2005, not as big, but the same idea. If Vince doesn't want you to be over, he will do everything in his power to make sure you don't be.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

New life goal: buy 1000 dollars of WWE share a year (which is about 100 shares a year at the price it's trading at). I don't care if it appreciates in value or not. But in a few years I'll have enough stock that I can start stirring the pot a bit. Not controlling the company, but enough that I can air my opinions and rip on people at the annual stockholder meeting.

Would be fun.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

If this is true, that's just bullshit. 

That seriously just got me pissed lol. I'm going to bed.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if ryder goes to tna, i will start watching them(still watching the wwe though)


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't stand Vince. The sooner this immature prick retires the better. Then no more ribs or his bad taste of comedy.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Wow if that's true, then Vince is an asshole. You have a great young talent, that actaully got himself over, without Vince's help, and they shit all over him, sound's a little familiar to what they did to Christian in 2005, not as big, but the same idea. If Vince doesn't want you to be over, he will do everything in his power to make sure you don't be.


Agreed.

It's pretty well-known that someone is not allowed to get over without 'permission'...


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, Vince really is Satan.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

dele said:


> New life goal: buy 1000 dollars of WWE share a year (which is about 100 shares a year at the price it's trading at). I don't care if it appreciates in value or not. But in a few years I'll have enough stock that I can start stirring the pot a bit. Not controlling the company, but enough that I can air my opinions and rip on people at the annual stockholder meeting.
> 
> Would be fun.


Get funding from the board, lol

Vince hates the internet?

What's he gonna do when one of his biggest stockholders is the IWC? :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sorry but that's fucking ridiculous. The kid has worked his way up the popularity ladder with literally no help from Vince and this is how he gets treated? Everyone in the midcard might as well quit if this is how they plan on being handled. Seriously that makes my blood fucking boil if this is indeed true. Ryder deserved a shot to go out there in front of his home crowd, who CLEARY wanted to see him. Fucking ridiculous and tasteless.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If this is true (and I'm leaning towards believing it is, given how some wrestlers have reacted) then this is fucking pathetic. I mean that was just flat out cruel. You have a guy who has support from the fans despite never appearing on tv, has support from others backstage, and yet he can't even make a cameo backstage appearance (something he has done for the past month now) in his hometown. Absolutely pathetic.



> Who wants to bet that next week Dolph Ziggler gets 'punished' with another new crap haircut for voicing his opinion?


That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

It won't get a credible source because noone wants to be fired. Still, +1 in a thread I agree with.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Makes me wanna break some spines.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

The long island screwjob


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

This is quite the story, one thing it's definitely going to go to expand Ryder's fanbase, maybe not by much, but it will grow. 

What I don't understand is why Vince doesn't want guys who are trying to put themselves over, I guess force feeding Mason Ryan and Ezekiel Jackson down our thoughts is the better course of action.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Wow if that's true, then Vince is an asshole. You have a great young talent, that actaully got himself over, without Vince's help, and they shit all over him, sound's a little familiar to what they did to Christian in 2005, not as big, but the same idea. If Vince doesn't want you to be over, he will do everything in his power to make sure you don't be.


While raking in the cash from your t-shirt sales.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

For real, guys like Kofi Kingston and Zack Ryder are about 10x more over than Ezekial I get no reaction Jackson. Pathetic.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

That's the way Vince is, if he wasnt the one who made you a star then he will make sure you dont shine.

Problem is there are only two people he cares about so what are the rest supposed to do? They fend for themselves and work their way up on their own, but the moment that happens Vince freaks the fuck out and sees it as a sign of disrespect so he fucks you over.

Or in some cases he'll just fuck you over just for a good laugh like he did with Henry a while back.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Great to see alot of other wrestlers sticking up for him though.


----------



## bigtimejad (Feb 17, 2010)

I really doubt this is true, it would be incredibly cruel if it was. Most likely someone just read Ziggler's tweet and conjured this story up from it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

@IAmJericho said:


> So LAME that WWE didn't include @ZackRyder on Raw last night. No reason not to!! Wrestling is supposed to be FUN remember? Time to riot...


Everyone who understands the business and succeeded in the WWE supports Ryder. Jericho. Austin. Cena. Miz. Edge. What the _fuck_ is going on in Vince's brain?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

hahah thats a good idea! i was laughing the whole time while reading it! get ryders hopes up and even have him talking about it on his web show then tell him at the last minute thats its not true! haha.

:lmao


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Any real proof that Vince ribs people this much? Backstage I can see but on air stuff is a bit much and happening so close to Henry's rib sounds a bit like jumping on the bandwagon and every rib will be Vince's now according to reports.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder how much longer until he is released?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I cant wait to see what Zack will say in his next episode if he makes one.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah, right. If this was true, then *WHY IS VINCE STILL SIGNING HIS PAYCHECK*? Currently, Ryder has no credibility whatsoever, and if WWE released him, I doubt he'd be a TNA breakout star (plus WWE doesn't care about TNA).

However, WWE are clearly stupid for not putting Ryder in his hometown, where he would've gotten an actual pop for once. Either use him or fire him, god damn it.



Mister Hands said:


> Everyone who understands the business and succeeded in the WWE supports Ryder. Jericho. Austin. Cena. Miz. Edge. What the _fuck_ is going on in Vince's brain?


Everyone you listed has no political presence, and Austian is no longer in the business so he lost his.
Only people who you wanna impress are the Mcmahons, HHH, and head writers.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I wonder how much longer until he is released?


No reason to release him since he is getting them marginally more money than the other jobbers. Vince is probably going to bully the hell outta him until he is 30, and if he doesn't quit by then he'll go "Huh. Kid is either a masochist or maybe he really _does_ have guts." and push him all the way to the US championship before being distracted by a fly and forgetting Ryder ever existed, repeating the process all over again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I wonder how much longer until he is released?


Maybe when people stop following him on twitter, liking him on facebook and buying the T-shirt, WWWYKI....so not anytime soon.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bigtimejad said:


> I really doubt this is true, it would be incredibly cruel if it was. Most likely someone just read Ziggler's tweet and conjured this story up from it.


That's what I'm thinking. At least I hope this story isn't true because that's a terrible way to treat someone who worked hard on his own to get over with the crowd despite the creative team's lack of effort.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Brye said:


> Maybe when people stop following him on twitter, liking him on facebook and buying the T-shirt, WWWYKI....so not anytime soon.


Lol, smarks are known for pirating PPV's, reading spoilers instead of contributing to ratings, and shitting on everything WWE does. We don't buy merchandise, and Twitter/youtube dosen't make WWE money. So in other words, Ryder dosen't make shit.



aroc said:


> if thats true i have lost all respect i ever had for vince. how much of a dumbass can he be? you got some that is over with the fans, great in the ring and on the mic, over in the mainstream media somewhat, and his merchandise sells like crack in the 80's and he's just letting him go and doing this shit to him? how much of an idiot can he be? he even plays these stupid ass jokes on him just because he hates the internet? what the fuck vince?
> 
> *i can't wait for triple H to take over so we don't have to deal with this bullshit*


If HHH's first decision as Chairman was to reverse Vince's decisions, that would be utterly disrespectful and would piss off shareholders, so not gonna happen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

This sounds disgusting, horrible, revolting, terrible, straight up fucked up. IF true. It sounds believable but I don't know. Trying to reserve judgment but I'm already kinda annoyed they didn't have him on Raw in his hometown, so I'm inclined toward believing this.

I hope it isn't true.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> This sounds disgusting, horrible, revolting, terrible, straight up fucked up. IF true. It sounds believable but I don't know. Trying to reserve judgment but I'm already kinda annoyed they didn't have him on Raw in his hometown, so I'm inclined toward believing this.
> 
> I hope it isn't true.


They must be keeping Ryder employed for the lulz.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

sesshomaru said:


> Lol, smarks are known for pirating PPV's, reading spoilers instead of contributing to ratings, and shitting on everything WWE does. We don't buy merchandise, and Twitter/youtube dosen't make WWE money. So in other words, Ryder dosen't make shit.


Then why do his shirts sell out so quickly on WWE Shopzone and at live events?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The entire last episode was pointless now.


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

What Triple H as chairman is going to be like:

Trips: "Sir, I think that would not be good for the compan-"
Writer:"GRAAA SHUT UP"
[Pedigrees writer]
Another Writer: "You know, we aren't exactly trained to take those moves sir. We are just writers."
Trips: "Fair enough."[Pedigrees writer]
Yet another writer: "Have I mentioned how much I love your ideas sir?"
Trips: "Yes. You are fired for being a non-subtle kissass."
Yet another writer: "But sir-"[Gets pedigreed]
Trips: "Does anyone disagree with me?"
[Everyone is quiet]
Trips: "Bored of burying people now. WHEEEEEEEEEEE"
[Jumps out of window to bury pirate treasure and use it on a plotline later]


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Shouldn't be surprised...

Vince is the same guy that decided to go with the Montreal Screwjob and IIRC, actually liked the Katie Vick storyline. Some people just never change. He really should apologize to Zack for that. What he did to him was the emotional equivalent to having diarrhea for an entire night.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

THis wasn't only fucked up but it was bad for business. Ryder has been selling t-shirts and gettin WWE publicity. He had a strong following this week and could've gotten noticed by a lot more people if he was featered on RAW and got the pop of the night live. He could've gotten himself noticed and sold even MORE merch. it's sad.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

If this is true, then Vince has really lost his mind and needs to let Steph and Paul Levesque run the company together. He is clearly not listening to the fans when it is obvious that the fans want to see Zack Ryder. Vince always says that the WWE Universe is important, well, it seems that Long Island wasn't important enough to see their hometown hero.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

aroc said:


> not if its making the company more money then the original idea,, which pushing ryder will do
> 
> plus i dont think the shareholders are gunna care who triple H pushes


If ratings plummit to 0.5, they will. Ryder's match with Kofi Kingston 2 weeks ago GOT NO REACTION WHATSOEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WooWooWoo said:


> What Triple H as chairman is going to be like:
> 
> Trips: "Sir, I think that would not be good for the compan-"
> Writer:"GRAAA SHUT UP"
> ...


So, HHH is going to run the WWE like a Stalin dictatorship?


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> So, HHH is going to run the WWE like a Stalin dictatorship?


No silly. Like a pirate captain. Also he is going to debute a pirate gimmick. For some reason.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Guys im sure theres a reason he doesnt get tv time.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Vince Screwed Ryder


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Guys im sure theres a reason he doesnt get tv time.


There honestly should be no reason why ever single talent on the roster shouldnt get TV time. Unless they were being some asshole or something backstage which I highly doubt is the case for Ryder.

And if you're talent is being some kind of a douche then you either talk to them, send them down to FCW or fire them.

Other than that every piece of talent on Raw and SD should appear on TV. A show every damn week and Zack cant be used once in a while? Not even in his damn hometown on a THREE hour show?

Come on.

I'm sure that EPIC Piper/Miz match could've taken a backseat so Zack could have a match.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

dele said:


> New life goal: buy 1000 dollars of WWE share a year (which is about 100 shares a year at the price it's trading at). I don't care if it appreciates in value or not. But in a few years I'll have enough stock that I can start stirring the pot a bit. Not controlling the company, but enough that I can air my opinions and rip on people at the annual stockholder meeting.
> 
> Would be fun.




Well, don't waste too much money, you can buy a million shares of common stock and it won't do shit. But you can go to that shareholders meeting if you have one share, at least you used to be able to. I went once, and I have like 50 shares.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> Well, don't waste too much money, you can buy a million shares of common stock and it won't do shit. But you can go to that shareholders meeting if you have one share, at least you used to be able to. I went once, and I have like 50 shares.


If true, this would be brilliant. Thousands of people all buy 1 share, all show up at the meeting. Literally thousands. Surely, they'd listen then?


----------



## WooWooWoo (Apr 29, 2011)

Pezley said:


> If true, this would be brilliant. Thousands of people all buy 1 share, all show up at the meeting. Literally thousands. Surely, they'd listen then?


"Don't forget to like me on facebook, follow me on twitter, buy the t-shirt, and buy 1 share of the WWE to go to the stockholders meeting. Take care, and spike your hair. Woo woo woo. You know it."


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryder Screwed Ryder

Next time, don't publicly bury the booking team and then expect to be booked.

Yeah the rib went way too far, but quite frankly so have some of Ryder's cheap skits as it pertains to his employer. If I made a YT video talking and making backhand comments about my bosses I would be reprimanded or let go. Ryder is no different. 

Seems to me Ryder needed a piece of humble pie and Vince served some up.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

If this is true, well then that's one more thing that doesn't quite fit with WWE's anti-bullying stance. Ryder should go to the papers.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait for Vince to retire, and let HHH take over. HHH certainly won't be the best, but he is going to be SO, SO, SO much better than Vince.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Say what you want about Cena (and I'm not a fan of his on-air character AT ALL; he needs to change up and be a heel or something...ANYTHING), but he seems to be a genuine stand up guy. I'm glad he stuck up for Ryder to Vince and even gave him a slight shout out to the camera when he came out for his match.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Vince is a fucking arsehole if this is true


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Vince did what he had to do. get over it ryder marks. using the internet as a way to promote your stupid not funny gimmick wont be the only way to get you tv time.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Ryder Screwed Ryder
> 
> Next time, don't publicly bury the booking team and then expect to be booked.
> 
> ...


I somewhat agree with this.. I don't think what Vince did was right, but Ryder in a sense, had it coming.. A lot of people thought that show would help him get a push, but he has been constantly been making his own 'ribs' at the booking team and I would guess Vince by saying they dropped the ball on him, and all of that..


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

If true, I wouldnt be surprised, Vince can be a real dick.

However, you dont get away with bashing your own company every week like Ryder does, even if its in jest and in fun.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Ryder Screwed Ryder
> 
> Next time, don't publicly bury the booking team and then expect to be booked.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that it wasn't about Ryder talking shit about the the booking team or any other WWE management. Otherwise Punk wouldn't even be seen on TV either if that was the case. It was just about Vince trolling a lot of the Zack Ryder fans and beating his meat to their delicious tears.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

alexnvrmnd said:


> Say what you want about Cena (and I'm not a fan of his on-air character AT ALL; he needs to change up and be a heel or something...ANYTHING), but he seems to be a genuine stand up guy. I'm glad he stuck up for Ryder to Vince and even gave him a slight shout out to the camera when he came out for his match.


He wasnt talking about Zack, he was talking about his uncle.


----------



## atldawg (Jun 14, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> He wasnt talking about Zack, he was talking about his uncle.


Didnt hear about Cenas uncle.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Seems to me Ryder needed a piece of humble pie and Vince served some up.


The problem is he shoved the entire pie down his throat, then kicked him in the balls.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

atldawg said:


> Didnt hear about Cenas uncle.


Because it's not really any of our business.

But his uncle passed and he gave a shout out to him, not Ryder.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll agree that a lot of the segments and matches on Raw were geared towards the final push for Capiltol Punishment, which is what you want to see on the final Raw before a PPV. But Sheamus vs Santino? Neither of those guys are on the card this Sunday. Couldn't WWE have thrown Ryder in there instead of Santino, have Zack cut a hometown promo, get a little offense in, and then lose to Sheamus? Is that too much to ask?

EDIT: What's up with the rib on Mark Henry that happened recently? I didn't hear about it.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

After all the burying and fucking over Vince and Stephanie has done to ULTRA talented guys over the years and guys who should of been Hall of Fame years ago, who would of thought that little Zack Ryder would get his little fanbase in a uproar. Fucking amazing.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

They could've at least put Ryder in the Capitol Punishment segment


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

Good business, that's what this is.
Show Ryder his place (for openly making fun of the WWE), plus make his fans want to see him more, thus improving his fan base.
Vince is a son of a bitch but he's a smart one.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

This is pretty pathetic. Vince is a fucking asshole. So glad I gave up this shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A few years ago I would not have believed this... but now I do. Vince has proven himself to be an asshole and not in touch with fans. At this point though, I wonder how much longer he'll last. With this he is genuinely pissing off not only the fans this time, but some big names in the business. 

Also makes me wonder if it is stuff like this added on to being mistreated himself that guys like Punk are considering leaving. Who wants to deal with a worthless piece of shit boss that deserves to be kicked in the fucking balls.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They're intentionally dropping the ball with this guy. I wasn't a huge fan at first, but it's ridiculous how popular he is despite never being on TV. What are their reasons NOT to push him? He's good in the ring, he's entertaining on the mic, he has a fun gimmick and he is over with the crowd. Isn't that what WWE is looking for?

WWE are just pissed that he got over by himself, that's it. WWE _HATE_ self-made men and almost always humble them before giving them an actual shot. They didn't put him on Raw because they knew his hometown pop would probably be bigger than John Cena's or Randy Orton's. According to reports, the crowd was going wild for Ryder, expect that to be edited out on Superstars


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

This is just too stupid to be true :lmao


----------



## Raven95 (Jun 9, 2011)

Good on Vince, i dont care for little Ryder


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Well if this is true, which I wouldn't find hard to believe, fair play to John Cena for sticking up for Ryder.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

This is beyond a joke. To be honest, Ryder's webshow is not a rib at WWE, just subtle jokes like "dropping the ball" which is 100% true. This is the second "rib" after the Henry thing. No wonder CM Punk wants to leave. What a shitty place to work in, and such a hostile, juvenile environment.

Kudos to Cena for talking to Vince. Cena is becoming an even better bloke off-camera than he already was. 

Fuck you Vince you senile old piece of Dogshit.

#WWWYKI.


----------



## Triple Ass (Nov 20, 2008)

At least, we get to see how WWE uses its "creative" energy: they put it into playing a cruel prank on one of their wrestlers instead of trying to write a good show.

The funny thing is that I didn't give a rat's ass about Ryder and now I'm interested.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

If this was a regular RAW and not an "All Star" RAW, I'm sure Ryder would be wrestling a match.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Let me get this straight, Vince went as far as getting creative to write a scenario in which Ryder would actually get over as a face just as a joke? And WWE wonders why they can't make stars anymore. Looks like the guys in the back are being really productive with their time.

I'm not suggesting Ryder will ever be anything more than Santino 2, but to disrespect someone working hard is sickening.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

If true then that's fairly pathetic. I mean it's one thing to just not push the the guy, but to actually make him think they were finally doing something with him before pulling the rug out from under him...IN HIS HOME TOWN is a tad harsh. Ryder should keep doing what he's doing, he sells a lot of shirts, he's getting more followers by the week, just keep plugging away and they might finally give him a small push.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> If true then that's fairly pathetic. I mean it's one thing to just not push the the guy, but to actually make him think they were finally doing something with him before pulling the rug out from under him...IN HIS HOME TOWN is a tad harsh. Ryder should keep doing what he's doing, he sells a lot of shirts, he's getting more followers by the week, just keep plugging away and they might finally give him a small push.


Even if this isn't true, not putting him in his hometown in the first place is just a waste of money for the WWE. Why have talent that you don't use, espically when they have a chance of being elevated? Why is Ryder still working at WWE if they have no intention of using him?


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

A 3 hour epsisode and they still couldn't find a few minutes to slot in someone who would have been the most over guy on that episode? Yet Del Rio continues to come out to no reaction every week.

Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Vince can go fuck himself. Whether this is true or not, and I'm withholding judgement, not to use him at all, let alone for a curtain jerker five minute match, is a disgrace. 

Though we can look on the bright side, at least we got to see, err, loads of divas, and a Roddy Piper "match"!!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I hate the internet too. Bunch of assholes!


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> Vince can go fuck himself. Whether this is true or not, and I'm withholding judgement, not to use him at all, let alone for a curtain jerker five minute match, is a disgrace.
> 
> Though we can look on the bright side, at least we got to see, err, loads of divas, and a Roddy Piper "match"!!


Yeah. It was so entertaining to see the same Divas fight again. It was so awesome to see 14 divas in the ring standing there, with Kelly Kelly being the only one getting offense in.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope WWE dies very quick and very soon.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

the fucker deserves it.

no one complains about the company you work for in public and i'm glad Vince fooled him.. hahahahhahaha.. that was great.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Ive just read the op, and im not a fan of Ryder but this is a fucking joke.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think anyone likes Del Rio... why didn't they replace him with Ryder?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

CharlieSheen said:


> wow vintage Vince acting like a fucking 12 year old girl


stop being a mark.

if one of your employees talk bad about your company, will you give him a promotion.

Zack should be happy that he still has the fucking job. Fuck Ziggler and he'll never be a champion again for supporting this jobber.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> stop being a mark.
> 
> if one of your employees talk bad about your company, will you give him a promotion.
> 
> Zack should be happy that he still has the fucking job. Fuck Ziggler and he'll never be a champion again for supporting this jobber.


Ziggler's gonna get buried for supporting Ryder? The IWC will be happy then, Cena's reign of terror will be coming to an end following that logic.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

DallasClark said:


> Ziggler's gonna get buried for supporting Ryder? The IWC will be happy then, Cena's reign of terror will be coming to an end following that logic.


Cena is a big star and Vince likes him.

Ziggler isn't a STAR by any means and he's really retarded for doing what he did.. supporting a soon to be released fucking jobber.

Zack must be so good that everyone are lining up to suck his .......


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> Cena is a big star and Vince likes him.
> 
> Ziggler isn't a STAR by any means and he's really retarded for doing what he did.. supporting a soon to be released fucking jobber.
> 
> Zack must be so good that everyone are lining up to suck his .......


Why would Vince release Ryder? That would be stupid on every level, it would piss off the fans, lose someone who clearly has the talent to get over, and lose Vince money on merchandise sales. I can guarantee if Ziggler gets in shit for it, Cena won't be happy about that either. Vince won't want to piss off the man that IS the WWE.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> stop being a mark.
> 
> if one of your employees talk bad about your company, will you give him a promotion.
> 
> Zack should be happy that he still has the fucking job. Fuck Ziggler and he'll never be a champion again for supporting this jobber.


and this is comming from? ADBorio mark? please just shut up, nobody cares about that talentless bastard.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Domingo123 said:


> and this is comming from? ADBorio mark? please just shut up, nobody cares about that talentless bastard.


How creative. Are you a broski by any chance. you're awesome.

btw, ADR has a feud, match at ppv.. while Mr Ryder... can't even get into Raw on his hometown :lmao :lmao


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> stop being a mark.
> 
> if one of your employees talk bad about your company, will you give him a promotion.
> 
> Zack should be happy that he still has the fucking job. Fuck Ziggler and he'll never be a champion again for supporting this jobber.


I have to agree.

That doesnt mean Vince isnt a dick, or that it wasnt a shitty thing to do, but the guy rips his own company AND the specific guys he needs to be onside with (creative) on a regular basis.

As a career move, its stupid, and this was the inevitable outcome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ryderis ok and all but why all this uproar he's a low card guy at best with a youtube show. Just seems some people are overrating him because he's giving a nudge to the IWC as a whole, i mean before his web show nobody gave a rats ass about him, there wwre no pro Ryder chants no pro Ryder signs, he got dead silence each time he was on tv


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

This is bullshit. Grade A BULLSHIT.

A fucking three hour Monday Night Raw in Zack Ryder's hometown of Long Island, and WWE can't even take the time to even put him in a backstage segment? 

Ryder or riot? We didn't get Ryder. I say we riot.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> How creative. Are you a broski by any chance. you're awesome.
> 
> btw, ADR has a feud, match at ppv.. while Mr Ryder... can't even get into Raw on his hometown :lmao :lmao


Keep laughing. At the rate your golden boy's momentum is dropping, I'm sure he'll be on Superstars in no time.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Dave Meltzer is my dad.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

dele said:


> New life goal: buy 1000 dollars of WWE share a year (which is about 100 shares a year at the price it's trading at). I don't care if it appreciates in value or not. But in a few years I'll have enough stock that I can start stirring the pot a bit. Not controlling the company, but enough that I can air my opinions and rip on people at the annual stockholder meeting.
> 
> Would be fun.


lol u really serious about this ??

u do realise Vince mcmahon is the major share holder of wwe..
he owns more than 60% of shares..

even if u own 40 % u cant just control the writers or tell them who to push !!


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Domingo123 said:


> and this is comming from? ADBorio mark? please just shut up, nobody cares about that talentless bastard.


That failed.

Del rio has great charisma and he is gonna win the title at summerslam!

i am gonna love the look in ur face when he wins it!!


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well they played a rib on Ryder or not i dont know but what i do know is ZIGGLER IS GOING HOME with his bad haircut!!

Thank u very much Mr. Dolph Ziggler for doing nothing on raw and getting fired for faggotry... atleast u got to tap that vickie's fatass !


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I did wonder why Wade Barrett posted "WWWYKI." on twitter, I'm guessing Ryder was seen to be pretty upset if this true, going by the support he's been getting from his colleagues.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be VERY interested to see what Ryder will do in today's episode of Z! True Long Island Story.

EDIT- Zack Ryder on Twitter 17 hours ago: "Episode 18 of Z! True Long Island Story should be interesting....but for now, check out last week's episode."

http://twitter.com/#!/ZACKRYDER


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

How does Punk get away with slamming the creative team (Worse than Ryder) but Ryder gets punished for insignificant jabs.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Legion Of Hell said:


> I will be VERY interested to see what Ryder will do in today's episode of Z! True Long Island Story.
> 
> EDIT- Zack Ryder on Twitter 17 hours ago: "Episode 18 of Z! True Long Island Story should be interesting....but for now, check out last week's episode."
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/ZACKRYDER


Me too. Will be interesting indeed. But seriously, I do feel sorry for Ryder. Seriously, if WWE pulls stupid unfunny pranks like this, it hurts the product. I could seriously see WWE turning into WCW in 5 years. Disgraceful.

And to the Ryder hater - Look at ADR now, and look at the amount of heat he gets... wait a minute.... He gets no heat. He's a JBL ripoff without the proper charisma. Sure, it is probably Creative's fault, but still...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> How does Punk get away with slamming the creative team (Worse than Ryder) but Ryder gets punished for insignificant jabs.


This is what I was wondering. Punk bitches and gets what he wants. I guess because he's more established??

And for the record ADR sucks. Maybe when he retires he can come out with a documentary on his career in the WWE called: Wrestling with Crickets


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Haw.....Haw.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Is harsh if true but like someone said before you don't insult the company you are working for publicly. Everyone seems to be MUCH more intrested in him now though so maybe Vince was planning that all along .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This is actual bullshit if true. To the people laughing and saying he deserved it, you obviously haven't watched his show. Nowhere does he slam the creative team or Vince or the WWE. He simply makes light of the fact that he doesn't get a push or on TV through funny segments. There's nothing on there to warrant such a bullshit response. I'm never one to buy into internet reports but the fact that they didn't actually use him on a 3 hour Raw despite the chants for him all night and also the responses from various other guys who seemed to be pissed at the situation, I think this report has to be somewhat legit.

We all know that this isn't any normal business or organization but I just do not understand Vince's determination not to do anything with the guy. He's actually using his free time productively, has created a character for himself, has got a legion of fans that are buying merchandise and making money for the WWE and he isn't getting an opportunity at all. I would understand if he had been given all these chances and was still bombing but he isn't even getting one shot while crowd killers like ADR are getting pushed to the moon without having done a damn thing to deserve it. Of course this is the way the world works but in a scripted environment such as WWE, you would think they would at least give him a fucking chance to prove he's worth the effort.

Maybe Vince truly has lost touch with what people want. The people wanted Ryder and they didn't get him. Not to mention that what happened was just cruel and completely uncalled for. Maybe he's testing him and if he handles himself through this then the push will come. He wouldn't be the first to get tested like this. But given Vince's track record recently, he clearly doesn't know what's good for his company anymore.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Idk if this is true or not.. but this does sound like Vince Mcmahon to me (as far as i have read about him in books and internet). Poor Zack.. I hope he quits WWE if that is the case. Or he will just end up being Internet Champion for the rest of his career.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh radio, tell me everything you know.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

They had enough space to feature matches with half of Smackdown's roster and had some pretty shit segments.
Yet, they couldn't even find a *minute* of time for the man who was getting crowd chant's all night.
Do the WWE really care about their 'Universe' or just about the height they can shit on their talent from?
Ryder deserved to be on the show, it's not like he's green or anything, the dude's been on programming since 2006, get him on RAW!
How the creative team could so blatently not include him is a disgrace. It's not like were asking for him to have a WWE title reign, no, just a fucking appearance on RAW in his hometown!
Seriously, I know a lot of people say; the majority of WWE fans don't care about Ryder, but *if he was pushed,* they would.
The fans got behind Kofi Fucking Kingston, so they can get behind Ryder, if he's given airtime. 
Why does the WWE insist on pushing useless talent whilst neglecting those with potential to make them money!
My God, it's like TNA on a bigger scale.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to his explanation on this weeks episode of Z! just to see how he reacts to it. Maybe his Ryder or Riot thing from last week has a deeper meaning. Wishful thinking though tbh.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Shepard said:


> I'm actually looking forward to his explanation on this weeks episode of Z! just to see how he reacts to it. Maybe his Ryder or Riot thing from last week has a deeper meaning. Wishful thinking though tbh.


he will be fired if he references to that.

i mean how hard it's to be a good pro? he just needs to wait until he gets the chance. constantly bitching and whoring to iwc won't help. he's an idiot if he thinks vince will push him based on popularity on internet and his charisma. he needs to pay his dues first.

Austin wasn't a major star until 1996, Zack's time will come. For timebeing, he just needs stfu. He should be thankful that he has a job in the no.1 company.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> he will be fired if he references to that.
> 
> *i mean how hard it's to be a good pro? he just needs to wait until he gets the chance. constantly bitching and whoring to iwc won't help*. he's an idiot if he thinks vince will push him based on popularity on internet and his charisma. he needs to pay his dues first.
> 
> Austin wasn't a major star until 1996, Zack's time will come. For timebeing, he just needs stfu. He should be thankful that he has a job in the no.1 company.


He isn't doing anything unprofessional in the slightest. Obviously you haven't watched any of his shows or you would know this. And why the hell should he wait? WWE used to be all about those who took the bull by the horns and tried to make things happen for themselves, mixed with a little bit of luck of course. Here is a guy who is trying and isn't even getting a fair shot at all. He's been there for 4 years and they have done fuck all with him. I'm not his biggest fan but to completely shit all over somebody who obviously cares and is really trying is total bullshit to me and apparently a lot of others too. Why they wouldn't put him on TV when his merchandise is selling and fans are chanting to see him makes absolutely no sense at all meanwhile people like your boy ADR are sending people to sleep with their over generous TV time every week. You want to talk about paying dues, what he has done to deserve that and especially when he isn't garnering any results at all?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> he will be fired if he references to that.
> 
> i mean how hard it's to be a good pro? he just needs to wait until he gets the chance. constantly bitching and whoring to iwc won't help. he's an idiot if he thinks vince will push him based on popularity on internet and his charisma. he needs to pay his dues first.
> 
> Austin wasn't a major star until 1996, Zack's time will come. For timebeing, he just needs stfu. He should be thankful that he has a job in the no.1 company.


Of course he's going to reference it, why wouldn't he make a mention to the fact he wasn't used in his home town for RAW...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> Ryderis ok and all but why all this uproar he's a low card guy at best with a youtube show. Just seems some people are overrating him because he's giving a nudge to the IWC as a whole, i mean before his web show nobody gave a rats ass about him, there wwre no pro Ryder chants no pro Ryder signs, he got dead silence each time he was on tv


He got dead silence because he barely got any TV time and when he did get on TV he didn't get any character development. The web show was the only way to show how entertaining he could be on his own.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

See, there's nothing bitter or scathing about Ryder's videos, so I don't know why people are saying it's "unprofessional". All his "I'm a jobber" comments are self depricating and positive towards the WWE. His videos show a guy with a strong desire to succeed in a company he clearly loves. I don't see how Vince sees this as a negative thing.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

This isn't about the IWC anymore. I refuse to believe all those people buying the shirts, holding up the signs, and chanting Ryder's name spend their time hanging out on wrestling message boards. It's gotten to the point now where Ryder is legitimately popular. He's no longer just a novelty.

Vince made a simple decision: humbling and humiliating this kid in his hometown, when I'm sure all his family and friends were in attendance expecting his segment, is more important than business. Putting Ryder in his place and teaching everyone in the locker room that there are no alternative methods of getting over was priority one.

My biggest concern is that this might kill Ryder's passion. He works so hard. If everyone in the WWE had as much passion for the business as Ryder, the WWE would be better for it. Instead, they crush the guy's dreams just to make a point that didn't need to be made, and sent a giant "FUCK YOU" to the crowd holding his signs, wearing his godawful shirt, and chanting his name. Just do everyone a favor and fire the guy, because keeping him down this way is just going to make his passion die a slow and horrible death.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

TBF, it sounds like something Vince would do.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Ryderis ok and all but why all this uproar he's a low card guy at best with a youtube show. Just seems some people are overrating him because he's giving a nudge to the IWC as a whole, i mean before his web show nobody gave a rats ass about him, there wwre no pro Ryder chants no pro Ryder signs, he got dead silence each time he was on tv


dead silence:


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Just shows how petty and out of touch with the real world Vince is if it's true. I'd so love to see a celebrity death match episode with vince getting owned by the internet or something.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Vince is a prick. But y'all shouldn't be surprised - forgot about Christian already?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Not buying Capitol Punishment. It's the way to hit the cunt where it hurts. Not put your pennies/dollars into his pockets.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

"This is Zack Ryder" *shows Ryder action figure and puts a screw in it.* "This is Zack Ryder screwing Zack Ryder. Any questions?"

So.....where's the riot?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well hey, in order to teach a young punk about respecting their superiors in the workplace, wwe is losing money. Pride >>> money, I can respect that...oh wait...pg era. I don't even know anymore, certainly makes giving money to them done and finito.

To people saying he deserved it, how else was he supposed to get noticed? I mean the next 'logical' step is to walk up to HHH and ask in clear terms. "TEACH ME BACKSTAGE POLITICS." Like anyone who is in a good position politically backstage would do that though. The first 4 or so episodes of ZTLIS didn't even rib the company.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

sirdangolot5 said:


> dead silence:


EPIC.


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

floyd2386 said:


> "This is Zack Ryder" *shows Ryder action figure and puts a screw in it.* "This is Zack Ryder screwing Zack Ryder. Any questions?"
> 
> So.....where's the riot?


I'm thinking that is too anti WWE.
Ok so maybe I can't read. Reguardless:

I think we might see a BBQ rib involved though.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How was he screwing Zack Ryder?

He was joking about his place on the card on a Youtube video.

Vince McMahon only likes projects and people that he makes. Its why Orton is an 8 time champ but 
Christian had a 2 day reign.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

The reason is simple actually. Vince is a control freak, an egomaniac it's not something i need to remind people about. IF Vince doesn't want you to *be over* then he will just pretend that it never happened no matter who you are.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

sirdangolot5 said:


> dead silence:


Biggest reaction to a win in the history of SUPERSTARS?

Oh and btw...fuck you Vince.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> This isn't about the IWC anymore. I refuse to believe all those people buying the shirts, holding up the signs, and chanting Ryder's name spend their time hanging out on wrestling message boards. It's gotten to the point now where Ryder is legitimately popular. He's no longer just a novelty.
> 
> Vince made a simple decision: humbling and humiliating this kid in his hometown, when I'm sure all his family and friends were in attendance expecting his segment, is more important than business. Putting Ryder in his place and teaching everyone in the locker room that there are no alternative methods of getting over was priority one.
> 
> My biggest concern is that this might kill Ryder's passion. He works so hard. If everyone in the WWE had as much passion for the business as Ryder, the WWE would be better for it. Instead, they crush the guy's dreams just to make a point that didn't need to be made, and sent a giant "FUCK YOU" to the crowd holding his signs, wearing his godawful shirt, and chanting his name. Just do everyone a favor and fire the guy, because keeping him down this way is just going to make his passion die a slow and horrible death.


No...he might feel a little disheartened, anyone would, but he'd never lose his passion. He's living his dream just being in the WWE. It's probably his motivation to work harder, more than anything.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Vince being a senile fuck? No way man, the way he's been ignoring and burying everyone apart from Orton and Cena the past 2 years has been the actions of a rational human being.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

How shareholders can be confident in this company I have no idea (and they actually aren't given the stock price). Yes, the CEO of this company hates the internet and thinks everything about it is stupid. In 2011. When ever other company in the world is using the internet and social networking for a competative advantage.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

The interesting thing here is that plenty of people are saying that this is costing Vince money etc.. etc.. But if you think of it in terms of how the WWE has operated in the past, they are selling Zack Ryder merchandise hand over fist, his t-shirt has sold out multiple times online, so they are making money from a guy without needing to put him on TV. So in their world, they can carry on pushing who they want to be at the top whilst making money from a guy they don't even need on TV. Its a win win for the WWE.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of Ryder. His videos are great and I would love to see him rewarded with a push up the card. He has obviously worked hard for it, harder than some you might say, and deserves something. But as it stands they are probably quite happy making money from him without doing anything with him. Its only when, and this is only a possibility, the big guys of the company go to Vince and make a stand that something might happen. But even then, Vince is still the one signing the cheques


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Dash20 said:


> The interesting thing here is that plenty of people are saying that this is costing Vince money etc.. etc.. But if you think of it in terms of how the WWE has operated in the past, they are selling Zack Ryder merchandise hand over fist, his t-shirt has sold out multiple times online, so they are making money from a guy without needing to put him on TV. So in their world, they can carry on pushing who they want to be at the top whilst making money from a guy they don't even need on TV. Its a win win for the WWE.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of Ryder. His videos are great and I would love to see him rewarded with a push up the card. He has obviously worked hard for it, harder than some you might say, and deserves something. But as it stands they are probably quite happy making money from him without doing anything with him. Its only when, and this is only a possibility, the big guys of the company go to Vince and make a stand that something might happen. But even then, Vince is still the one signing the cheques


But it just stands to reason that if

no tv = making money 

that

tv = making more money

If Ryder is so unknown like all the haters say, think how many t-shirts he could sell if he were actually on tv and known better by casual fans? It's Vince fucking himself and the fans, nobody is better off for it


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

I didn't read the entire thread, as I'm sure it consists of people just being too hyped for Ryder (Same way they were for Christian, Orton and Punk before turning on them for getting what they want,) and people just not being into him but going OTT in doing so.

If the story is true, then what? It was a rib.. We've all read about it happening before.

The truth is it was harsh, but if this was Yoshi Tatsu or David Hart Smith it would be "yeah that's actually pretty funny LOL."


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

You are all getting worked here. This is all part of a big sympathy push for Ryder to make him look like the ultimate underdog back-slash woobie. It's an old WWE strategy to get the fans worked into a frenzy by NOT giving them what they want. And when everything has been brought to a fever pitch, lightning strikes!  Zack is being set up to be a huge star. I'm calling it right here. The IWC is getting played like a fiddle.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

sirdangolot5 said:


> dead silence:


ZACK RYDER IS THE KING OF _WWE SUPERSTARS_. TAKE CARE, SPIKE YOUR HAIR. WOO WOO WOO. YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> If the story is true, then what? It was a rib.. We've all read about it happening before.
> 
> The truth is it was harsh, but if this was Yoshi Tatsu or David Hart Smith it would be "yeah that's actually pretty funny LOL."


I don't think so. If Smith was actually doing something productive and trying to get himself over I don't think anybody would fault him for that. And yes it was a rib and they happen all the time but this was particularly cruel and not actually funny tbh. It was more of a kick in the nuts to a guy who is working his ass off despite not getting any recognition from those at the top not to mention denying paying customers what they want to see. Any other time somebody like Ryder would be rewarded for hard work and taking the initiative but these days I'm wondering if Vince knows his ass from his elbow.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I just hope they make Ryder an option for something this week on Raw. 

Whatever the reasons were it was stupid not to put him on Raw. The crowd was chanting "We want Ryder!" during Raw. What more do you need to put a guy on TV. You literally have your paying customers telling you who they want to see.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Daesim said:


> You are all getting worked here. This is all part of a big sympathy push for Ryder to make him look like the ultimate underdog back-slash woobie. It's an old WWE strategy to get the fans worked into a frenzy by NOT giving them what they want. And when everything has been brought to a fever pitch, lightning strikes! Zack is being set up to be a huge star. I'm calling it right here. The IWC is getting played like a fiddle.


Valid, but given that we KNOW that is their intent, why would rational people reward them for it? Why not just say 'fuck it' and turn your back (financially) on wwe? By the time they push ryder, fans of him will be jaded and have no faith that the push will really be meaningful. After all, he still has to claw his way through midcard heel-land only to get buried/buddy up to cena or orton thus looking like so much less. Shrug, not worth another red cent unless like 10 people are splitting a ppv..... and noone i know is giving wwe ppvs a chance. 

Rambled.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Regardless of whether this is true or not, its still pathetic that Ryder didn't get ANY onscreen time Monday. The crowd clearly wanted to see him, and they got fucked over. If denying your paying customers is what you call a rib, then WWE is fucked up company.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryder "So Vince, where am I on the card?, BRO.

Vince "You are not on the card

Ryder "Wait.....you said I was? BRO

Vince "I was only joking.

Ryder "You were? 

Vince "Wo wo wo - you know it, BRO.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What. The FUCK.


I literally do not know what to say.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

Daesim said:


> You are all getting worked here. This is all part of a big sympathy push for Ryder to make him look like the ultimate underdog back-slash woobie. It's an old WWE strategy to get the fans worked into a frenzy by NOT giving them what they want. And when everything has been brought to a fever pitch, lightning strikes! Zack is being set up to be a huge star. I'm calling it right here. The IWC is getting played like a fiddle.


I'd love if this was true, if we were all getting played like marks.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Vince "Wo wo wo - you know it, BRO.


You're doing it wrong for the second time now. Please stop.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> You're doing it wrong for the second time now. Please stop.


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## linkintpark (Apr 28, 2008)

Poor Ryder. If he didn't put all this effort into getting himself over he'd be quietly released and no one would care, but now he gets "heat" for getting people behind him. Lose-lose situation right there.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

It's amazing that someone like Vince who is the chairman of his company could be so juvenile. The dude is like 60 acting as if he's 16.

Some people are still not understanding the reason for all the Zack Ryder love. I'm not a fan of him by any means nor do I dislike him, but I respect the fact that he loves this industry and he has worked his ass of to become relevant in a company were that's hard to do nowadays. Not to mention we dont get guys like that often.

Some people complain on here about how certain past wrestlers didnt really give a fuck about the business, wanting to use it as a stepping stone for something else, how they only cared about getting a certain amount of money before they got out. Yet when a guy like Zack comes along who is clearly working his ass off with the small resources he has, suddenly everyone who roots for him is some mark or being stupid to cheer for him. So it's dumb for me to root for a hard working guy?

A lot wanna make a joke out of this, saying Zack deserved it because they claim he was taking digs at Vince and Creative. 1) Tons of people have done that 2) Punk constantly pointed out WWE's flaws every week on live TV when he was on commentary, hell he did it before Raw on Twitter and 3) He didnt even take shot at any of them. I dont know what some of you perceive as a "shot" or "diss", but I hardly call poking fun at yourself (which is exactly what he did) and promoting yourself as showing Vince or Creative a form of disrespect.

I get that WWE is a place where guys play jokes on each other all the time, I've read the stories and I get that. But at the end of the day it's still a business, a company, Vince is the boss and his job is to not only put on a great show every week, but to utilize the talent that HE decided should be in his company and make them watchable so the fans will continue to tune in a make sure his company doesnt burn to the ground.

To do that to your own talent, is fucking stupid, childish and unnecessary. Fact remains that you had a THREE hour show in the guy's HOMETOWN and instead of giving us a match with him we were awarded a FIVE STAR classic in Piper v. Miz.

Yeah, Vince sure does know what the people want.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Ryder might be the most overhyped jobber of all time.

Still, they should've put him on the show since it's his hometown, but I agree that Vince shouldn't feed the Internets because of Ryder's dumb ass show.


----------



## RainyDays (May 22, 2011)

Haha, good one Vince. :no:


----------



## Chronic iLL (Feb 9, 2010)

Fuck Vince.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

linkintpark said:


> Poor Ryder. If he didn't put all this effort into getting himself over he'd be quietly released and no one would care, but now he gets "heat" for getting people behind him. Lose-lose situation right there.


There's something so "WCW" about all this.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Wouldn't it be something if Ryder becomes a star in Impacted Wrestling? IW would finally have their Cena.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

IW already has Robby E..


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> IW already has Robby E..


who was sort of copied off Ryder in the first place.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I liked Zack Ryder before he started doing his webshow @whoever said he had no fans before it. He has that naturally likeable presence in him.

& I dont doubt this is true, because ryder can appear backstage and get a match on raw the weeks before but not in his hometown? clear slap in the face, low blow, whatever you wanna call it. Ryder clearly has fans yet they wont do anything with him. I just dont get it


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone actually thought Vince is doing this to build more hype and maybe a feud? The WWE is failing at using facebook and twitter. However, there has been talks about the WWE using the internet for the product.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> This is actual bullshit if true. To the people laughing and saying he deserved it, you obviously haven't watched his show. Nowhere does he slam the creative team or Vince or the WWE. He simply makes light of the fact that he doesn't get a push or on TV through funny segments. There's nothing on there to warrant such a bullshit response. I'm never one to buy into internet reports but the fact that they didn't actually use him on a 3 hour Raw despite the chants for him all night and also the responses from various other guys who seemed to be pissed at the situation, I think this report has to be somewhat legit.
> 
> We all know that this isn't any normal business or organization but I just do not understand Vince's determination not to do anything with the guy. He's actually using his free time productively, has created a character for himself, has got a legion of fans that are buying merchandise and making money for the WWE and he isn't getting an opportunity at all. I would understand if he had been given all these chances and was still bombing but he isn't even getting one shot while crowd killers like ADR are getting pushed to the moon without having done a damn thing to deserve it. Of course this is the way the world works but in a scripted environment such as WWE, you would think they would at least give him a fucking chance to prove he's worth the effort.
> 
> Maybe Vince truly has lost touch with what people want. The people wanted Ryder and they didn't get him. Not to mention that what happened was just cruel and completely uncalled for. Maybe he's testing him and if he handles himself through this then the push will come. He wouldn't be the first to get tested like this. But given Vince's track record recently, he clearly doesn't know what's good for his company anymore.


Sorry, in my eyes *This is the WWE dropping the ball with Zack Ryder*, *This is the WWE missing the boat with Zack Ryder*, and *I'm like Dennis Stamp, I'm not even booked!* is being unprofessional. You can rationalize it because you are a Ryder mark all you want, but the fact he doesn't get booked and gets served some humble pie this Monday shows Vince and the booking team agree that Ryder is extremely unprofessional.

I still don't even buy the *Ryder brings in a bunch of money* thing. Until I see how many units of Ryder shirts they produced, then I won't buy that he brings in any more money than other midcard guys. What I am saying is it sounds impressive to say *Ryder's shirts is sold out!* but if they only made 5000 shirts then that is shit.

Is it petty for VInce to conduct business this way? Absolutely, but in my eyes and the eyes of the higher ups of the WWE Ryder had it coming. It's not like Ryder is even in the Jim Ross Hell of a Hand area where guys like Christian who are underused get bones thrown their way. Ryder is an egotist who has 100,000k YT followers. He conducts business in the wrong way. Regardless of it is meant in humor or meant to be taken lite, you don't slam your bosses especially when you are a guy who should be lucky to even have a job. 

Great Ryder got himself over with a niche audience on YT, but at what cost? He gets over on his own, but he had to bury his bosses in order to do it. It will cost him his job at some point, and then what will Ryder have left? Probably nothing because WWE most likely has his whole gimmick trademarked.

It's like this: Say you are a janitor working for the Dallas Cowboys. As a janitor, you make a YT show slamming Jerry Jones and how the Cowboys are run (and in the process you seem to forget who is signing your paychecks). You (as a janitor no less( continue to do this for about 6 months. You are then let go because in reality you are just a janitor with a big ego who is a dime a dozen to be replaced. Vince/WWE are the Cowboys, Zack Ryder is the janitor.

and LOL at some of you in this thread thinking this is a giant work and Ryder will get a big push out of this. In a few months when we read he was future endeavored, those select few will think it's still all a part of the work and Ryder is gonna come back. Years go by, and Ryder is forgotten. Some of you can be very retarded sometimes.

The biggest fools of all are the ones who fool themselves....and Ryder marks.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Sorry, in my eyes *This is the WWE dropping the ball with Zack Ryder*, *This is the WWE missing the boat with Zack Ryder*, and *I'm like Dennis Stamp, I'm not even booked!* is being unprofessional. You can rationalize it because you are a Ryder mark all you want, but the fact he doesn't get booked and gets served some humble pie this Monday shows Vince and the booking team agree that Ryder is extremely unprofessional.
> 
> I still don't even buy the *Ryder brings in a bunch of money* thing. Until I see how many units of Ryder shirts they produced, then I won't buy that he brings in any more money than other midcard guys. What I am saying is it sounds impressive to say *Ryder's shirts is sold out!* but if they only made 5000 shirts then that is shit.


He didn't slam them though. His humor is self depricating. It's like a bench warmer on an NBA team making jokes about the fact that he's a bench warmer. That's not "slamming the organization" I'm not even sure how you can view it as such. The fact that Vince didn't book him just confirms what we already know: Vince is old and out of touch with things like the internet. 

And your second paragraph can be used as justification to never push any new guy ever. I mean why push the Ringmaster Steve Ausin. It's not like he's moving massive merch.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

LOL at you people thinking its perfectly ok for Ryder to make fun of Vince like he has week after week on his webshow. When you get on the Internet and bash the company its not a good look for you.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> He didn't slam them though. His humor is self depricating. It's like a bench warmer on an NBA team making jokes about the fact that he's a bench warmer. That's not "slamming the organization" I'm not even sure how you can view it as such. The fact that Vince didn't book him just confirms what we already know: Vince is old and out of touch with things like the internet.
> 
> And your second paragraph can be used as justification to never push any new guy ever. I mean why push the Ringmaster Steve Ausin. It's not like he's moving massive merch.


In my eyes (and in the eyes of Vince, HHH and Co.) it's slamming his employer and the company. It really is that cut and dry. If you did that in the NBA calling out your coach/GM because you want to start and you are a bench warmer (which is what Ryder wants I guess), they would talk to you and if you persist they would waive you or trade you.

I was just bringing up the merch thing because people use that as a reason to push Ryder. I generally don't care about merch sales, but that's the only thing Ryder marks have going for them is the fact that is limitedly made shirt is sold old.

If Ryder would have sat back, kept working hard, said the right things, and continued to pitch these ideas to Vince/bookers then maybe he would have something thrown his way. But no, Ryder was impatient and got himself over at the expense of his employer.

Ryder has what it takes to be a upper midcard talent and that was clearly apparent on ECW, but he jeopardized it all the second he took cheap shots at his employer. If Ryder learns how to conduct business the proper way and knocks off the shenanigans, then he will get the opportunity he deserves.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

el dandy said:


> Sorry, in my eyes *This is the WWE dropping the ball with Zack Ryder*, *This is the WWE missing the boat with Zack Ryder*, and *I'm like Dennis Stamp, I'm not even booked!* is being unprofessional. You can rationalize it because you are a Ryder mark all you want, but the fact he doesn't get booked and gets served some humble pie this Monday shows Vince and the booking team agree that Ryder is extremely unprofessional.


I'm not a Ryder mark. I think his shows are entertaining but I don't mark for him so you can quit with that shit already. And him not getting booked for the show proves nothing other than the kid was humiliated. All this unprofessional crap you're coming off with doesn't fly because nothing he is doing is unprofessional.



> I still don't even buy the *Ryder brings in a bunch of money* thing. Until I see how many units of Ryder shirts they produced, then I won't buy that he brings in any more money than other midcard guys. What I am saying is it sounds impressive to say *Ryder's shirts is sold out!* but if they only made 5000 shirts then that is shit.


Well I think this solves the problem here. You don't like him therefore you are clearly being biased against him. For somebody that was so behind Christian after constantly getting 'screwed over' or having the ball dropped with him I find it quite ironic that you are now having a go at a guy who is do everything within his power to get himself noticed and get over.



> Is it petty for VInce to conduct business this way? Absolutely, but in my eyes and the eyes of the higher ups of the WWE Ryder had it coming. It's not like Ryder is even in the Jim Ross Hell of a Hand area where guys like Christian who are underused get bones thrown their way. Ryder is an egotist who has 100,000k YT followers. He conducts business in the wrong way. Regardless of it is meant in humor or meant to be taken lite, you don't slam your bosses especially when you are a guy who should be lucky to even have a job.


Didn't know you were part of WWE Creative. But hey, you must be because this is the second time you have stated what they were apparently thinking. And now Ryder is an egotist? I bet you haven't even watched his show because you have no idea what the fuck you are talking about. Once again he hasn't slammed anybody. 



> Great Ryder got himself over with a niche audience on YT, but at what cost? He gets over on his own, but he had to bury his bosses in order to do it. It will cost him his job at some point, and then what will Ryder have left? Probably nothing because WWE most likely has his whole gimmick trademarked.


fplam He didn't bury anybody. How many times does this need to be said for it to sink in? And I think it should be fairly obvious that he has more than a niche YT audience at this point. Believe me, I used to think this was nothing more than an internet fad. When he came out to a HUGE pop for the dark match on the Raw after Mania I marked it off as nothing more than that. But when practically a whole arena is chanting for it and it is happening week after week, that's more than a niche audience. 



> It's like this: Say you are a janitor working for the Dallas Cowboys. As a janitor, you make a YT show slamming Jerry Jones and how the Cowboys are run (and in the process you seem to forget who is signing your paychecks). You (as a janitor no less( continue to do this for about 6 months. You are then let go because in reality you are just a janitor with a big ego who is a dime a dozen to be replaced. Vince/WWE are the Cowboys, Zack Ryder is the janitor.


Shitty analogy tbh. I really don't see how you can knock a guy for trying to make the most of a shit situation. He isn't put on TV and when he is he loses so he comes up with another way to show his personality and attract fans. He does just that, has thousands of people, paying customers might I add, practically chanting to see him and they decide to fuck him and everybody else over. It's just stupid and completely unjustifiable.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at you people thinking its perfectly ok for Ryder to make fun of Vince like he has week after week on his webshow. When you get on the Internet and bash the company its not a good look for you.


I don't see how saying stuff along the lines of "I'm a jobber", "I'm never on TV", "I'm trying to get over" is insulting Vince.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

ITT people don't know what self deprecating humor is.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

It's a B-R-O-spiracy!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> ITT people don't know what self deprecating humor is.


Why it's being unprofessional of course!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

If its true, then bloody 'ell Vince. Life is too short to be so dam petty. Let the guy have his moment. I bet he was scared that Zack would out-pop the WWE champ Cena.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at you people thinking its perfectly ok for Ryder to make fun of Vince like he has week after week on his webshow. When you get on the Internet and bash the company its not a good look for you.


So this goes for CM Punk's outburst against WWE creative? Will he be punished?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> If its true, then bloody 'ell Vince. Life is too short to be so dam petty. Let the guy have his moment. I bet he was scared that Zack would out-pop the WWE champ Cena.


From what I've heard, he did.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> If its true, then bloody 'ell Vince. Life is too short to be so dam petty. Let the guy have his moment. I bet he was scared that Zack would out-pop the WWE champ Cena.


Wrestlemaina 27? WM 27 has just passed. You mean 28.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Ryder Screwed Ryder
> 
> Next time, don't publicly bury the booking team and then expect to be booked.
> 
> ...


posts like this make me wonder what the hell people even mean when they say "bury" these days


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Wrestlemaina 27? WM 27 has just passed. You mean 28.


Nope I MEANT wrestlemania 27. Yeah its abit late, i know. lol. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

There sure are a lot of people who don't understand the concept of comedy in this thread.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vince "hates the internet" but we are now hearing about twitter all time on RAW . 


Are you serious bro?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> This isn't about the IWC anymore. I refuse to believe all those people buying the shirts, holding up the signs, and chanting Ryder's name spend their time hanging out on wrestling message boards. It's gotten to the point now where Ryder is legitimately popular. He's no longer just a novelty.
> 
> Vince made a simple decision: humbling and humiliating this kid in his hometown, when I'm sure all his family and friends were in attendance expecting his segment, is more important than business. Putting Ryder in his place and teaching everyone in the locker room that there are no alternative methods of getting over was priority one.
> 
> *My biggest concern is that this might kill Ryder's passion. He works so hard. If everyone in the WWE had as much passion for the business as Ryder, the WWE would be better for it. Instead, they crush the guy's dreams just to make a point that didn't need to be made, and sent a giant "FUCK YOU" to the crowd holding his signs, wearing his godawful shirt, and chanting his name. Just do everyone a favor and fire the guy, because keeping him down this way is just going to make his passion die a slow and horrible death.*



THIS. It is fucking sad if true. To the people laughing- someone who genuinely loves the business is working his ass off to get ahead with NO support from his employers. No complaining, no throwing anybody else under the bus, just trying his very hardest to get noticed. I would love for the same thing to happen to you assholes.

If this is true, Vince is an absolute idiot. It's like the WWE don't want actual wrestling fans in their company and would instead like for their roster to be full of fools off the street who think wrestling could be a ~cool job~ for the couple of years and don't give a shit about the business. PATHETIC.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not a Ryder mark. I think his shows are entertaining but I don't mark for him so you can quit with that shit already. And him not getting booked for the show proves nothing other than the kid was humiliated. All this unprofessional crap you're coming off with doesn't fly because nothing he is doing is unprofessional.


What Ryder does IS VERY unprofessional. You are smarter than this Starbuck, how do you not recognize that making back handed comment/analogies to your employer is unprofessional? Nobody else in Ryder's position would get away with this, so he should not be (and isn't) getting a free pass because fans think he is joking. You know who doesn't think he's joking? Guys that matter like Vince and HHH. If they are not laughing, then anyone that is not half retarded would knock it off in hopes of actually climbing the ladder in the company.



> Well I think this solves the problem here. You don't like him therefore you are clearly being biased against him. For somebody that was so behind Christian after constantly getting 'screwed over' or having the ball dropped with him I find it quite ironic that you are now having a go at a guy who is do everything within his power to get himself noticed and get over.


Not at all. The sky is the limit for Ryder, but again I do not agree with how he carries himself and handles business. Comparing Ryder and Christian is apples and organes. Yes, in the premise they are both exactly the same in that they had untapped potential who wanted an opportunity. 

However, Christian went about it the right way (not bitching and moaning... until at least after he was not employed by the WWE) and had years of hard work and doing everything right and by all acount syaing all the right things. On the contrary, Ryder works kind of hard (I seem to recall what should have been his big breakout moment when he worked a great match with Christian for the ECW title, but all he got for it was heat for being blown up, tired, and a little out of shape for only a 8 minute match) but sits on the sideline and takes public shots at the organization that signs his paychecks.



> Didn't know you were part of WWE Creative. But hey, you must be because this is the second time you have stated what they were apparently thinking. And now Ryder is an egotist? I bet you haven't even watched his show because you have no idea what the fuck you are talking about. Once again he hasn't slammed anybody.


Don't have to be on creative to read between the lines. And sorry, in my book a guy who peddles HIS twitter and HIS t-shirt and HIS yt and HIS myspace and HIS whatever the fuck else is all about HIM. He's a poor man's Matt Hardy in this regard, and people shit on Matt for being all of the above. You can get gimmicks sold by other means than begging people to buy them.


> fplam He didn't bury anybody. How many times does this need to be said for it to sink in? And I think it should be fairly obvious that he has more than a niche YT audience at this point. Believe me, I used to think this was nothing more than an internet fad. When he came out to a HUGE pop for the dark match on the Raw after Mania I marked it off as nothing more than that. But when practically a whole arena is chanting for it and it is happening week after week, that's more than a niche audience.


He didn't bury anybody? HE BURIED HIS FUCKING COMPANY. What Ryder may want to percieved as humor is not taken that way by the WWE. It doesn't fucking matter that 100k people are laughing WITH you, if Vince McMahon, Triple H, and the other higher ups are not laughing then what is Ryder really accomplishing? The only thing he is doing is digging his own grave.



> Shitty analogy tbh. I really don't see how you can knock a guy for trying to make the most of a shit situation. He isn't put on TV and when he is he loses so he comes up with another way to show his personality and attract fans. He does just that, has thousands of people, paying customers might I add, practically chanting to see him and they decide to fuck him and everybody else over. It's just stupid and completely unjustifiable.


I knock him because again he conducts business the wrong way. You don't take shots at the company that employs you. Period. It's nonnegotiable. He could still do his show, be funny guy, and the fans would love him without incriminating himself a great deal like he has.

It is clear our disconnect is you don't find anything wrong with some of the material on Ryder's show, whereas I feel he is the epitome of unprofessionalism. With that being said, we can agree to disagree.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The ignorance of this thread is incredible.

How anyone can take a guy who's just saying "Push me, I will definitely make you guys lots of money and bring in a new load of fans. You're making a mistake by not pushing me." be translated as "WWE Creative is a bunch of fucking morons for not pushing a god like me" is beyond my comprehension. My opinion of the people who consistently claim that Ryder got what he deserves is that they have no problem bending over for their boss and not saying anything. They'll even go to their knees and suck a few, and anyone who doesn't get on their knees like a "man" should be punished for trying to use his own effort to show how valuable he is.

You people need to fucking grow a set, and grow a brain while you're at it. I'm not even joking, either. Seriously, how can you expect to even be pushed if you place no effort? Ryder did everything on his own, and obviously some IWC members take offense to him not sucking Vince's dick and instead got over through a single youtube channel; so offensive that they think Ryder is bashing WWE Creative, when all he's saying is that he can be valuable if they take a shot on him.

How ELSE are you supposed to show that you're worth pulling the trigger on?

"WOW! He sure can get squashed like a Champ! Let's push him!"

Stupid. Absolutely stupid. And Ryder DEFINITELY wouldn't get fans OR a push if his entire channel was just begging Vince and the company to push him.

Vince, or whoever allegedly pulled the rib, is retarded on every account. This man just sold out the one T-Shirt that was his, and had an entire arena chant for the name of someone who's barely on the show and gets buried every time he appears on it. The roof would have exploded if Ryder came out, and that does nothing but BENEFIT the WWE.

The logic here is mind-boggling, I tell you.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

sirdangolot5 said:


> posts like this make me wonder what the hell people even mean when they say "bury" these days


WWE Creative + Booking will be jobbers for life after this incident 

Yep, everyone saying Ryder had it coming is scared to stand out in life it seems.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> This is actual bullshit if true. To the people laughing and saying he deserved it, you obviously haven't watched his show. Nowhere does he slam the creative team or Vince or the WWE. He simply makes light of the fact that he doesn't get a push or on TV through funny segments. There's nothing on there to warrant such a bullshit response. I'm never one to buy into internet reports but the fact that they didn't actually use him on a 3 hour Raw despite the chants for him all night and also the responses from various other guys who seemed to be pissed at the situation, I think this report has to be somewhat legit.
> 
> We all know that this isn't any normal business or organization but I just do not understand Vince's determination not to do anything with the guy. He's actually using his free time productively, has created a character for himself, has got a legion of fans that are buying merchandise and making money for the WWE and he isn't getting an opportunity at all. I would understand if he had been given all these chances and was still bombing but he isn't even getting one shot while crowd killers like ADR are getting pushed to the moon without having done a damn thing to deserve it. Of course this is the way the world works but in a scripted environment such as WWE, you would think they would at least give him a fucking chance to prove he's worth the effort.
> 
> Maybe Vince truly has lost touch with what people want. The people wanted Ryder and they didn't get him. Not to mention that what happened was just cruel and completely uncalled for. Maybe he's testing him and if he handles himself through this then the push will come. He wouldn't be the first to get tested like this. But given Vince's track record recently, he clearly doesn't know what's good for his company anymore.


I think this pretty much sums up the current happenings of the 'Ryder Revolution' pretty accurately. Fine post, Sir.

In the words of the O'Jays; _It's a uninamous decisionnn..I said they're ready for a change. Got to give the people, give the people what they want._

Maybe Vince drew >2 MILLION in the 'how many hits will Zack Ziggler's TLIS series get' sweepstakes. Second prize was clearly a "stupid tie and a bullshit, blue suit."

Remember: More weights = More dates.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

In all the books I read it said that Mcmahon gets behind rising wrestlers. I seriously think that some people have bought into his "Mr. Mcmahon" character a bit too much and genuinely believe that he's as vindictive and petty as he pretended to be on TV. Wrestling needs more stars everyone knows that. Why would he legitimately squash a genuine up-and-comer.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lol at some of the Einsteins in this thread. There is NOTHING unprofessional about self-deprecating humour. Ryder's jabs like "I'm not even on TV!", "This is the WWE dropping the ball" and all those other little quips are him laughing at himself and trying to get people to relate to him. Not to mention, all of those things are fucking true. 

You people are acting like the main focus of the show is to attack WWE's booking desicions when in reality, those quips only make up a small part of some shows here and there. The majority of the show is meant to entertain and get his character over. GOD FORBID SOMEBODY PUTS EFFORT INTO THEIR CHARACTER!! 

You must be some sort of corporate asskisser if you think taking the piss out of yourself and position in the world/the company is "unprofessional".


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Daesim said:


> In all the books I read it said that Mcmahon gets behind rising wrestlers. I seriously think that some people have bought into his "Mr. Mcmahon" character a bit too much and genuinely believe that he's as vindictive and petty as he pretended to be on TV. Wrestling needs more stars everyone knows that. Why would he legitimately squash a genuine up-and-comer.


Because he's a "businessman" (aka total prick) who only gets behind guys if they're built like Batista or a boring, lifeless clone. Plus, Ryder's been getting over by himself. He doesn't support people who made their name without his help.


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

First the Mark Henry thing, now this. I think, Mr. McMahon is getting senile.

Without pressure by competition Vince tends to ignore talent and goes for his own taste of workers. Which is always a wrong thing to do for a promoter. The first thing to suffer is always the quality. But playing jokes with his workers careers and the fans is pretty new, to my knowledge.

Senile infantility.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

dele said:


> New life goal: buy 1000 dollars of WWE share a year (which is about 100 shares a year at the price it's trading at). I don't care if it appreciates in value or not. But in a few years I'll have enough stock that I can start stirring the pot a bit. Not controlling the company, but enough that I can air my opinions and rip on people at the annual stockholder meeting.
> 
> Would be fun.


Thank god. Has anyone else watched a conference? Those guys are idiots. I bet some don't watch the product and are just in the stock game. If they did, they would ask more questions and could probably get WWE to make more money. And I'm not talking about "Turn Cena heel" stuff. I'm talking numbers and WWE's "quantity over quality" mindset. 

I'm still amazed, not one person asked "How much money was put into the Guest Host concept?". Celebrities aren't free. So while WWE touts numbers, I would want to know how much money was spent to get those numbers.


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Because he's a "businessman" (aka total prick) who only gets behind guys if they're built like Batista or a boring, lifeless clone. Plus, Ryder's been getting over by himself. He doesn't support people who made their name without his help.


That isn't true though. WWF got big in the 'eighties because Mcmahon bought plenty of regional stars from different territories. Macho Man, Shawn Michaels, Hulk Hogan, Jake the Snake, Ricky Steamboat, Ted Dibiase, Curt Hennig, just to name a few. In the Attitude era don't forget Big Show, Chris Jerico, Eddie Guerrero, Perry Saturn, Steve Austin, and Mick Foley. If a guy is a proven draw, Vince gives him a shot. Why would he in the modern era of his sport turn his back on a buisness model that he's been using successfully for almost thirty years? When NITRO started challenging RAW back in the '90s, it was because WCW was copying the same strategy that Vince himself used ten years before.


----------



## Bring Rocky Back (Jun 12, 2010)

gem'no said:


> First the Mark Henry thing, now this. I think, Mr. McMahon is getting senile.
> 
> Without pressure by competition Vince tends to ignore talent and goes for his own taste of workers. Which is always a wrong thing to do for a promoter. The first thing to suffer is always the quality. But playing jokes with his workers careers and the fans is pretty new, to my knowledge.
> 
> Senile infantility.


What happened with Mark Henry? Seen it mentioned a couple of times and haven't heard about it before.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL at you people thinking its perfectly ok for Ryder to make fun of Vince like he has week after week on his webshow. When you get on the Internet and bash the company its not a good look for you.


:lmao

moron


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

As somebody else stated it was a lot harder to get a guy with a below .500 Superstars record on AN ALL STAR edition of Raw. Somebody said Santino isn't an All Star? Well hes actually one of their most over stars even though hes a pure comedy performer. The little kids LOVE him.

I think its hard for Vince to push Ryder without making it look like its his carrying on, on the Internet. The Ryder or Riot things looked like he was trying to force Vince's hand and thats one thing you NEVER try to do.


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lmao
> 
> moron


Huh? You think its a good idea to get on youtube and publically say things like Vince and the WWE dropped the ball with me? Honestly, are you 10 years old bro? I can tell you never had a big boy job because in business thats something you never do.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

I would been inclined to beleive that is BS. From experience i think VInce likes it when people go the extra mile to get noticed.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a feeling that this might have been the case. He's pulled no punches when it comes to showing his displeasure. Vince just hates the fact he got over without his help, something that is frowned upon in that crazy company.

I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up on the "future endeavoured" list soon.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Source or it didn't happen.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Daesim said:


> That isn't true though. WWF got big in the 'eighties because Mcmahon bought plenty of regional stars from different territories. Macho Man, Shawn Michaels, Hulk Hogan, Jake the Snake, Ricky Steamboat, Ted Dibiase, Curt Hennig, just to name a few. In the Attitude era don't forget Big Show, Chris Jerico, Eddie Guerrero, Perry Saturn, Steve Austin, and Mick Foley. If a guy is a proven draw, Vince gives him a shot. Why would he in the modern era of his sport turn his back on a buisness model that he's been using successfully for almost thirty years? When NITRO started challenging RAW back in the '90s, it was because WCW was copying the same strategy that Vince himself used ten years before.


I'm talking more about his homegrown talent/guys who worked the Indys briefly. It was differently in territory days because the WWE was based mostly around actual talent (with a few exceptions) and going with who was getting over. Now? Now Vince is all about boosting up guys he wants to boost up and not who the crowd are interested in.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> he will be fired if he references to that.
> 
> i mean how hard it's to be a good pro? he just needs to wait until he gets the chance. constantly bitching and whoring to iwc won't help. he's an idiot if he thinks vince will push him based on popularity on internet and his charisma. he needs to pay his dues first.
> 
> Austin wasn't a major star until 1996, Zack's time will come. For timebeing, he just needs stfu. He should be thankful that he has a job in the no.1 company.


Glad Austin and HBK didn't take your advice and instead confronted McMahon or took their career into their own hands... we would never had two of the best in ring performers wowing us week in and week out.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

I honestly dont get why People like John Cena,Kane,Big Show,Jericho,Christian,Taker,Booker T etc tell him to cut the crap or something I mean what is Vince gona do punish them all.
The Sooner Vince dies the better I honestly would not give a crap if he died it would just signal the start of the slow rebuild of wwe of the damage hes done the last 6-7 years


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> How does Punk get away with slamming the creative team (Worse than Ryder) but Ryder gets punished for insignificant jabs.


Punk is a shitton more valuable than Ryder in every area. Not to mention, he's been to the top of the card. There's a certain security you're afforded when you're a multi time world champion.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

King Wrex said:


> Punk is a shitton more valuable than Ryder in every area. Not to mention, he's been to the top of the card. There's a certain security you're afforded when you're a multi time world champion.


That and he is already getting jobbed out at every PPV so he probably doesn't think there is much he can do to make it worse.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> Huh? You think its a good idea to get on youtube and publically say things like Vince and the WWE dropped the ball with me? Honestly, are you 10 years old bro? I can tell you never had a big boy job because in business thats something you never do.





el dandy said:


> I knock him because again he conducts business the wrong way. You don't take shots at the company that employs you. Period. It's nonnegotiable. He could still do his show, be funny guy, and the fans would love him without incriminating himself a great deal like he has.
> 
> It is clear our disconnect is you don't find anything wrong with some of the material on Ryder's show, whereas I feel he is the epitome of unprofessionalism.


fpalm

Zack Ryder's YouTube show is kayfabe. He's playing his WWE copyrighted character with his WWE copyrighted name. He's promoting WWE events and selling WWE merchandise.

Zack Ryder the character is an arrogant guido party boy who thinks he's a hundred times more important than he actually is. Everything that occurs on the show makes sense in the context of the character that Zack Ryder plays on WWE television. The same exact concept of arrogant heels complaining about conspiracies and not being given a fair shake by the company has been used in pro wrestling for decades. There's one going on right now.

Zack Ryder's YouTube is not some Matt Hardy style shoot channel where he's complaining out of character about actual backstage management issues. It's a joke. It's intended purely as light-hearted, self-depreciating humor. His character is not attacking the WWE, he's begging the WWE to give him a chance and trying to impress them in goofy ways.

I sincerely hope that you two are trolling or kidding around. Same goes for anyone else that actually thinks that way.

If you aren't, congratulations. You have the same grasp on the internet, new media, modern pop culture and comedy as an out of touch 65 year-old man.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

THIS IS A FUCKING JOKE FUCK U VINCE


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> fpalm
> 
> Zack Ryder's YouTube show is kayfabe. He's playing his WWE copyrighted character with his WWE copyrighted name. He's promoting WWE events and selling WWE merchandise.
> 
> ...


LOL come on bro, he got PUNISHED this past week for his show, so no its not helping the WWE and its not helping him either. If I was Vince I would have honestly fired his ass on national TV, you don't embarrass the boss. Oh and using the word kayfabe makes me think you haven't gotten laid very often.


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> fpalm
> 
> Zack Ryder's YouTube show is kayfabe. He's playing his WWE copyrighted character with his WWE copyrighted name. He's promoting WWE events and selling WWE merchandise.
> 
> ...


Fucking THIS! It baffles me that people take his little digs at his own booking seriously when in the same series he has Scott Stanford selling things like the InviZible Jump Rope and Broski in a Bottle. The show is KAYFABE.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> That and he is already getting jobbed out at every PPV so he probably doesn't think there is much he can do to make it worse.


Yeah I think it's much more this than some kind of pull Punk has as a former champion.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny how people are saying Vince is senile NOW btw, surely the shitfest that was WM27 (which had its booking entirely changed by Vince) was enough proof.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

If this is true, just leave Zack. How can anyone think this is funny or even fair? Whats the point? Props to Cena, Barrett, Ziggler standing up to the idiots backstage because this is a disgrace. Seriously peeved off. If Zack goes to TNA I'll actually watch him there.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> If this is true, just leave Zack. How can anyone think this is funny or even fair? Whats the point? Props to Cena, Barrett, Ziggler standing up to the idiots backstage because this is a disgrace. Seriously peeved off. If Zack goes to TNA I'll actually watch him there.


He won't because he LOVES the WWE. That's the point of the whole thing and that's what makes it even sadder. Becoming a staple in the company isn't just some way of paying the bills and getting recognition for him, it's a freaking childhood dream. He's still so young and just getting to the WWE is a big deal. I think he just feels like he has so much to give, so he won't leave until they force him to


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL come on bro, he got PUNISHED this past week for his show, so no its not helping the WWE and its not helping him either. If I was Vince I would have honestly fired his ass on national TV, you don't embarrass the boss. Oh and using the word kayfabe makes me think you haven't gotten laid very often.


Dude, do you want a forum where you can seriously discuss wrestling with fellow fans, or do you want this to be like the stupidity on IGN and Gamespot? Or even the (shudder) old WWE forums? Argue against his point instead of attacking him personally.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

That really sucks, if this is true

I truly feel bad for the guy

That's probably the first time i've legitimately felt bad for a wrestler lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Had a strange ass dream where I was talking to Ziggler who had his hair back to being black, and he confirmed it was because he was being "punished" for what he said on twitter.

Which reminds me, doesn't it sort of shatter kayfabe when the dude's twitter account is HEELZiggler?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> LOL come on bro, he got PUNISHED this past week for his show, so no its not helping the WWE and its not helping him either. If I was Vince I would have honestly fired his ass on national TV, you don't embarrass the boss. Oh and using the word kayfabe makes me think you haven't gotten laid very often.


Thanks for confirming you're trolling with that hastily tacked on ad hominem attack. I was getting pretty worried about humanity for a second there. Keep on rocking bro.

Still, there are plenty of people in this thread who appear to be completely serious.



Pezley said:


> Which reminds me, doesn't it sort of shatter kayfabe when the dude's twitter account is HEELZiggler?


Yes. I thought it was hilarious when Michael Cole plugged it like ten times when Ziggler was on commentary.

It's understandable though, because Vince McMahon still lives in the 80s when the average person would have no idea what the term "heel" refers to in the context of wrestling anyway.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

wrestlingfanstan said:


> *LOL come on bro, he got PUNISHED this past week for his show,* so no *its not helping the WWE* and *its not helping him either*. *If I was Vince I would have honestly fired his ass on national TV, you don't embarrass the boss.* Oh and *using the word kayfabe makes me think you haven't gotten laid very often.*


1. He got "punished" for getting himself over and making people care about him. 

2. His shirt is constantly sold out and he's not even on TV. His own doing.

3. He has got himself over with fans, his peers and legends. So yeah, I'd say it's helping him.

4. How is he embarrassing "the boss"? If anything, he's embarrassing the Raw writers for obviously dropping the ball of him. They deserve to be embarrassed. To be honest, Vince would probably laugh at some of the "dropping the ball"/"missing the boat"/"I'm not even on TV!" type jokes because he's obviously taking his misfortunes in his stride and just going with the flow.

5. How is using the word kayfabe at all wrong in this sense? The show IS kayfabe and it IS in character.

What a tool.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> He won't because he LOVES the WWE. That's the point of the whole thing and that's what makes it even sadder. Becoming a staple in the company isn't just some way of paying the bills and getting recognition for him, it's a freaking childhood dream. He's still so young and just getting to the WWE is a big deal. I think he just feels like he has so much to give, so he won't leave until they force him to


I know but still like I mean how can anyone take this sh1t? We might have another Miz story here but a couple of my friends and I were going to boycott next week's Raw. Wouldn't make much of a difference but I'd rather watch Blue Bloods or even TNA than give Vince the satisfaction of watching his show

Then we remembered that it's Viewer's Choice so Zack might be on.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> I know but still like I mean how can anyone take this sh1t? We might have another Miz story here but a couple of my friends and I were going to boycott next week's Raw. Wouldn't make much of a difference but I'd rather watch Blue Bloods or even TNA than give Vince the satisfaction of watching his show
> 
> Then we remembered that it's Viewer's Choice so Zack might be on.


I get what you mean. You have to remember that when you're a lifelong WWE fan finally working for the company, you'd pretty much take whatever crap they throw at you just so you can live your dream.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I get what you mean. You have to remember that when you're a lifelong WWE fan finally working for the company, you'd pretty much take whatever crap they throw at you just so you can live your dream.


Yeah true. And TNA isn't looking too good but what worries me is if WWE release him and he doesn't go to TNA, I won't be able to watch him on TV as I'm from Ireland. Possibly on Youtube but its not the same. I've actually only been a Zack Ryder fan since Wrestlemania because I haven't been watching WWE alot or taken notice so I said I'd try to see what the big deal was about. And today actually I watched his Superstars matches and ECW and this guy deserves to be on Television and I mean a feud. Give him the belt since its meaningless and would elevate a new mid-carder. He's only turned 26. Can you imagine if WWE actually tried to push him what they would have?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> I know but still like I mean how can anyone take this sh1t? We might have another Miz story here but a couple of my friends and I were going to boycott next week's Raw. Wouldn't make much of a difference but I'd rather watch Blue Bloods or even TNA than give Vince the satisfaction of watching his show
> 
> Then we remembered that it's Viewer's Choice so Zack might be on.


I honestly think the viewer's choice thing is BS and they predetermine the winners.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

_CodyRhodes_ said:


> Yeah true. And TNA isn't looking too good but what worries me is if WWE release him and he doesn't go to TNA, I won't be able to watch him on TV as I'm from Ireland. Possibly on Youtube but its not the same. I've actually only been a Zack Ryder fan since Wrestlemania because I haven't been watching WWE alot or taken notice so I said I'd try to see what the big deal was about. And today actually I watched his Superstars matches and ECW and this guy deserves to be on Television and I mean a feud. Give him the belt since its meaningless and would elevate a new mid-carder. He's only turned 26. Can you imagine if WWE actually tried to push him what they would have?



I know right. He doesn't even have to be some massive main-event star, a solid mid-carder would be totally fine. He's already over and he has all the tools- there is absolutely nothing stopping them from giving him a mid card push.


*The305MVP *
Just heard about the "joke" played on @ZackRyder. Funny to who? Certainly not him, OR the thousands in attendance that wanted to see him!SMH


Look, what a surprise, more support for him!


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I know right. He doesn't even have to be some massive main-event star, a solid mid-carder would be totally fine. He's already over and he has all the tools- there is absolutely nothing stopping them from giving him a mid card push.
> 
> 
> *The305MVP *
> ...


Exactly he just needs a base, a starting point, thats all. We're not asking for him to win the Royal Rumble or the championship just give him a mini-push and make him like Daniel Bryan. Then see his popularity and decide whether or not to pull the trigger.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonder who else gets on their back. Proud of Jericho/Ziggler/MVP for speaking up, especially Ziggler who could be risking his neck.

I can't believe WWE. I can't believe the people who think he deserved it. I guess their slogan is 'Do not dare to be different from the generic clones we churn out of FCW'?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did he at least get to be on Superstars?


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> I honestly think the viewer's choice thing is BS and they predetermine the winners.


Yeah it probably is but even then just want to vote for Zack. They probably won't even put him in a match but anyway I'll still watch it incase they do though


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Did he at least get to be on Superstars?


Yeah, he had a match for Superstars pre-RAW and according to reports, had the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

greendayedgehead said:


> Wonder who else gets on their back. Proud of Jericho/Ziggler/MVP for speaking up, especially Ziggler who could be risking his neck.
> 
> I can't believe WWE. I can't believe the people who think he deserved it. I guess their slogan is 'Do not dare to be different from the generic clones we churn out of FCW'?


Like Ryder or not...anyone saying he's nothing more than a guy with IWC support here or there is clearly WRONG. ITS NOT JUST US THIS TIME. This clearly proves that his peers agree and also believe he as well as his fans were screwed.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

> *His web series True Long Island Story:*
> “At first, I was afraid too. I thought, ‘Am I going to get in trouble?’ But I’m not trying to cause any problems. I just want to get my name out there and create my own opportunity, and make some money for the company and for myself. Now they’re really getting behind it. Like you said, there are signs every single week. My T-Shirts are selling out, and I’m not even on television. It’s unheard of. So, I think they have to get behind it.… As far as I know, I haven’t been punished. But before I started the Youtube show, I was at the bottom of the card—the bottom. How much worse of a position could I have dropped to, you know? So it had to go up. That was my mind set. I was just sick of being at the bottom, knowing I could be so much more. It was all or nothing, basically.”


Ugh Zack I am so sorry  Life has absolutely shat on him. Keep trooping :'(


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

Fuckin screwjob. I feel like they didn't include him because they basically threw him in the trash can the week before. Ziggler tried to put him over on commentary but the match was poorly booked and made him look bad.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_ (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd love to know why they had to put on that clusterf--- of a Divas match followed by that stupid broadway act. Surely Zack deserved some time backstage at least.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I respect the fuck out of Ryder.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

If it is true I may just start to believe the senile Vince stories. Someone goes out off there way to promote himself successfully and if Vince is actually shitting on that he is actually hurting his own product. That isn't something I would think he would do.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Like it or not, if Vince didn't make you, then he wont care about you.

Look at Del Rio, comes out to complete silence most weeks. But he's a Vince guy, so he will stick with him.

It's just the way he is, and WWE wont change as long as he is in charge.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

el dandy said:


> If Ryder would have sat back, kept working hard, said the right things, and continued to pitch these ideas to Vince/bookers then maybe he would have something thrown his way. .


Or he'd been future endeavored. seriously.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He's more over than Rio as well as most of the mid carders yet he's only really showing up on Superstars. If vince doesn't do something then the WWE is truly lost.


----------



## Mr. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets not get carried away, he's not more over than Del Rio. This does suck, but a little perspective people...


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Like it or not, if Vince didn't make you, then he wont care about you.
> 
> Look at Del Rio, comes out to complete silence most weeks. But he's a Vince guy, so he will stick with him.
> 
> It's just the way he is, and WWE wont change as long as he is in charge.


Delaying his title win 3 times is sticking with him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's me say first and foremost, that I do not agree with Vince McMahon did that was completely wrong and come on...a 3 hour RAW in the kid's hometown and you couldn't even give him a backstage promo or anything? You could've had him job to Sheamus rather than Santino and people would've been satisfied.

Quick question though to you guys saying Vince hates the internet: If Vince hates the internet fans so much then why is there such a push for WWE superstars to be on Facebook & Twitter? Who do you think is gonna be following them and trying to message them: Basketball fans?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Let's me say first and foremost, that I do not agree with Vince McMahon did that was completely wrong and come on...a 3 hour RAW in the kid's hometown and you couldn't even give him a backstage promo or anything? You could've had him job to Sheamus rather than Santino and people would've been satisfied.
> 
> Quick question though to you guys saying Vince hates the internet: If Vince hates the internet fans so much then why is there such a push for WWE superstars to be on Facebook & Twitter? Who do you think is gonna be following them and trying to message them: Basketball fans?


Check out some of Cena's 6 million Facebook fans. I hardly think very many of them are IWC smarks, which is the "internet" I believe is being referred to.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

sirdangolot5 said:


> Check out some of Cena's 6 million Facebook fans. I hardly think very many of them are IWC smarks, which is the "internet" I believe is being referred to.


Yeah forgot about the age you have to be to sign up. 13 isn't it?

Well, like I said Vince was wrong for doing that, but I don't understand all the hype about Zack Ryder? What is so special about him? Cause he has a little internet show?


----------



## sirdangolot5 (Apr 11, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah forgot about the age you have to be to sign up. 13 isn't it?


I don't know if there is an age limit for Facebook. Even if there is, I'm sure plenty of kids break it, and even without them, Cena would still have his massive soccermom fanbase.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

finally got around to watching his show. 



seriously WWE Zack Ryder is hilarious...push the broski, he deserves it!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Yeah forgot about the age you have to be to sign up. 13 isn't it?
> 
> Well, like I said Vince was wrong for doing that, but I don't understand all the hype about Zack Ryder? What is so special about him? Cause he has a little internet show?


Creative show, has alot of funny stuff on it. His mic skills are great and his ring skills are well above average.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

If that is true, what an ass. Props to Cena and some of the others.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Exactly, it's a creative show where he's created characters (his Morrison-loving dad, the Big O) with their own funny gimmicks. It beats the hell out of some of the shite WWE creative (and Vince) have peddled out lately.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Well, like I said Vince was wrong for doing that, but I don't understand all the hype about Zack Ryder? What is so special about him? Cause he has a *little *internet show?


ppssst, your bias is peeking through. just a teensie bit, but you may wanna cover that up. 

Jokes aside, so...we should ALL watch superstars on wwe.com And if they split the show up, only watch the ryder match. Wait, that was a joke too. Iunno. +1?


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

God Vince is an idiot.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Wonder who else gets on their back. Proud of Jericho/Ziggler/MVP for speaking up, especially Ziggler who could be risking his neck.
> 
> I can't believe WWE. I can't believe the people who think he deserved it. I guess their slogan is 'Do not dare to be different from the generic clones we churn out of FCW'?


Seeing that along with MVP's tweet puts a smile on my face. 

We're always used to seeing these wrestlers as so different and separate from one another, but seeing them come together (even if it's just a few) kinda shows how much they care abut each other and wanna see each other succeed.

Makes me feel good and I hope Zack understands how many people support him. If he has to keep on doing what he's doing, then by all means go for it.

It almost makes me wanna shed a tear, cause it really is sad.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

TheCodeBreaker Y2J said:


> God Vince is an idiot.


Either that or he's a genius who knew this would boost Ryder's support through the roof. 

I doubt it's the latter.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> Seeing that along with MVP's tweet puts a smile on my face.
> 
> We're always used to seeing these wrestlers as so different and separate from one another, but seeing them come together (even if it's just a few) kinda shows how much they care abut each other and wanna see each other succeed.
> 
> ...


Lol.. really?


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Lol.. really?


As stupid as it sounds, yeah.

Probably just because I'm a woman.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

faceface said:


> Either that or he's a genius who knew this would boost Ryder's support through the roof.
> 
> I doubt it's the latter.


Idk.. vince shoved Cena up peoples throat because he wasnt accepted like a top face should be.. simply because he can. people will watch the product regardless. So why would he push Ryder against his will to please IWC?..


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

iBeaDom said:


> As stupid as it sounds, yeah.
> 
> Probably just because I'm a hot woman.


Fixed it for you. 






And Vince is an a-hole.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Idk.. vince shoved Cena up peoples throat because he wasnt accepted like a top face should be.. simply because he can. people will watch the product regardless. So why would he push Ryder against his will to please IWC?..


Because Ryder's merchandise is selling alot. It's apparent that he's the most popular jobber of the WWE in recent times. And Vince never wanted him to be popular. If anything, it may be possible he was one of the guys on the list to get fired(And he still may be on the list). As people have said before, it pisses Vince off that Ryder's so popular because he wasn't made popular with Vince's permission or will.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

vince is a fucking retard if this is true. how can he do that to somebody so popular with the fans and with all the other wrestlers.


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

Mr. Kennedy said:


> Lets not get carried away, he's not more over than Del Rio. This does suck, but a little perspective people...


Funaki was more over than Del Rio is...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shame having John Cena at your back isn't the same as having Triple H at your back.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Brian Styles said:


> Funaki was more over than Del Rio is...


Indeed.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

haha i CANNOT see barrett saying WWWYKI LMAO


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

Vince Macmahon needs an RKO, Sweet Chin Music, 619, Attitude Adjustment,Go To Sleep, Stunner, Skull Crushing Finale, and a Rock Bottom at the same time!!!


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Wow. I'm extremely disappointed in Vince McMahon. Just a rotten rib, but that shows what kind of person he is. He's always a good businessman, at least, but this was not a good business decision. Ryder is gettng himself over pretty well on the internet. And I know that usually doesn't lead to anything, but then you see all of the signs in the audience and the fact that his t-shirt is selling well. It just doesn't make any sense. Typically, that kind of response is what leads to someone getting more TV time.

I hope McMahon comes to his senses. WWWYKI


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Normally, normally I would say Vince is damn right for not catering to any jackass member of the IWC (yes that includes me for all you smartasses who are quick to say "you're part of the IWC too", yeah no shit!)

Anyway went off track a bit there. But the purpose of wrestling is to give the fans what they want so they'd return next week. Is clearly obviously the marks (the paying audience) wanted to see Zack Ryder and he basically said "Fuck You" then he asks why business is so shitty. Seriously, the guy has to depend on Mattel to make a profit. 

There's a difference between telling some asshole on the internet "Fuck you!" and the paying fan "Fuck You"

Zack Ryder's popularity isn't an IWC thing. It may have started off with the IWC, but there's no doubt it's reached the casual fan. He may have used the internet and to an extent the IWC to get over, but the fact is the paying fan is now willing to spend hard earn money to see the guy. And 'Fuck you" is the last thing you wanna tell the paying fan.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is total bullshit!!! he is a very talented superstar and deserved to be on RAW that night!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

isn't there a story where Vince shit his pants just to rib brisco and see him puke?

not surprised that Vince went so far to pull the greatest rib ever.

pretty fucked up though


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Brian Styles said:


> Funaki was more over than Del Rio is...


Smackdown #1 announcer, former Hardcore Champion Sho Funaki.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Vince is an arrogant ass who grows more senile by the day. I don't care who the fuck it is, when someone's been busting their ass this long and working this hard and going the extra mile to get themselves over and it actually works you don't dangle the carrot in front of his nose and swipe it away at the last second.

Zack seems like a genuine guy who loves what he does. That's why he's been jobbing for 3 years and going out of his way to make his voice heard.

Zack seems to have Cena in his corner which should help with the situation seeing as how Cena can pretty much commit murder in the middle of the ring and get away with it.

However, I hope this isn't true, but knowing Vince it most likely is.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

This is just Vince's way of putting him in his place - Ryder's trying to make a name for himself on his own terms and Vince won't allow that. This Youtube thing is only going to hinder his progress in the long run. What it basically comes down to, is your only going to be over, if Vince wants you to be over. That being said, it was a shitty thing to do to the bloke. However let's not get carried away here - the only place you're going to hear "We want Ryder" chants is in Long Island... nowhere else. It's like someone said previously... a bit of perspective people. 



Ortonrko70 said:


> lame. come on vince. Ryder is your top guy right now! the fans love him! give him a chance damnit


See this is why it's hard to take Ryder fans seriously... what a ridiculous thing to say.



RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> Wouldn't it be something if Ryder becomes a star in Impacted Wrestling? *IW would finally have their Cena*.


See above. Good lord.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Yes Vince hates the internet. That is why WWE is active on Twitter, Facebook and Youtube. Pure Hate.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This actually goes along with what Dolph tweeted. Something about "you're not ribbing the kid, but the fans and the guys backstage". Evidently Ryder is liked by both the fans AND the guys in the back (including Cena). Of course...considering Ryder is popular, to 2011 Vince that probably means its vital he NEVER appears on TV. Good job their vinnie mac. Keep on fuckin over your fans and talent. See where it gets you.



mblonde09 said:


> the only place you're going to hear "We want Ryder" chants is in Long Island... nowhere else. It's like someone said previously... a bit of perspective people.



We see Ryder signs literally EVERY week. And the last 2 shows I have attended (WrestleMania in Atlanta and RAW in Raleigh) have both had Ryder chants.




sharkboy22 said:


> There's a difference between telling some asshole on the internet "Fuck you!" and the paying fan "Fuck You"



You do know most people use computers now right? Most people have internet access? Most wrestling fans look on the net at some point. 

And most people on this forum go to shows ("paying fans"). I myself have been to 8 shows live.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, that's a dick move by Vince. Hopefully he gives in soon and Ryder gets pushed. I don't think Ryder's the best wrestler, but he's over, unlike most of the roster.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

Burkarl said:


> Yes Vince hates the internet. That is why WWE is active on Twitter, Facebook and Youtube. Pure Hate.


Just because he hates it doesn't mean he doesn't realize how important it is. Of course they are going to push Twitter, Facebook, and Youtube because it leads to them making more money.

And people are really saying Ryder deserved this for trying to get over on his own? So he should just sit around and wait for his chance instead of trying to get over on his own? Pretty sure he already waited four years for his shot and got tired of it never coming. You can't blame a guy for trying to improve his place in the company.


----------



## Riiight (Jun 16, 2011)

That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

DivineCC said:


> Just because he hates it doesn't mean he doesn't realize how important it is. Of course they are going to push Twitter, Facebook, and Youtube because it leads to them making more money.
> 
> And people are really saying Ryder deserved this for trying to get over on his own? So he should just sit around and wait for his chance instead of trying to get over on his own? *Pretty sure he already waited four years for his shot and got tired of it never coming.* You can't blame a guy for trying to improve his place in the company.


There's other (far more talented) people who have had to wait years for their shot, or never ever got the spot their talent deserved... what makes Ryder so special?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

mblonde09 said:


> There's other (far more talented) people who have had to wait years for their shot, or never ever got the spot their talent deserved... what makes Ryder so special?


Initiative... it used to be rewarded in the WWE but lately McMahon has dediced he knows best despite proving to everyone he knows almost nothing anymore.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vince doesn't give a fuk 'cause HE HAS A MONOPOLY on "Sports Entertainment", PERIOD.

TNA? HA!

ROH? PLEASE!


He knows he's the ONLY GAME in town and knows that Ryder knows this. If Ryder thinks he could be a star, then he can be a star ELSEWHERE.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Zack tried to warn them. He told them if there was no Ryder there would be a riot. Seems Vancouver is full of Ryder marks. WWWYKI


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Vince doesn't give a fuk 'cause HE HAS A MONOPOLY on "Sports Entertainment", PERIOD.
> 
> TNA? HA!
> 
> ...


You may scoff at TNA and RoH, but all TNA has to do is start being consistent when they hit the right notes and the are a threat and RoH, who knows how well they will do with the new TV and internet show coming up. They could slowly start pushing forward.

McMahon's arrogance will eventually bite him in the ass regardless though. Either he slowly drives the WWE into the ground or he is caught with his pants down and kicked in the balls instead of having his ass kissed.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> He's more over than Rio as well as most of the mid carders yet he's only really showing up on Superstars. If vince doesn't do something then the WWE is truly lost.


one had a segment with Austin and another well..

Keep sucking Ryder's dick and we will compare where he and Del Rio stand at next wrestlemania..

woo woo woo..


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> one had a segment with Austin and another well..
> 
> Keep sucking Ryder's dick and we will compare where he and Del Rio stand at next wrestlemania..
> 
> woo woo woo..


Man, I have no idea if you are trolling or if you are just a moron.

Mate, the only reason Del Rio's getting a push is because HE sucks McMahon's dick. He's a kissass! I have read a few articles on LoP about it. It says that Del Rio knows knows how to manueveur around management and stuff... Gee I wonder why... McMahon loves him. Whoever McMahon creates gets a push.

Just because someone is higher up the card it does not mean that he has talent. He gets no heat. Or at least barely any heat compared to the amount he was pushed. In Long Island, the crowd was red hot, but he barely got any reaction when he was dissing Austin. STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN! Seriously, that is a joke. It does not matter how much heat Del Rio gets, because he will be pushed to the moon. He had to do nothing for his push.

Zack Ryder on the other hand, has taken it to the next level in self promotion. To the people who says he's an attention whore, look where he would be if he did not have his YouTube show. He'd be released.

The Ryder haters have no idea what they are talking about. I also don't tolerate it when the same people who dis Ryder love Del Rio. Idiot...


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

iBeaDom said:


> He wasnt talking about Zack, he was talking about his uncle.


Hmmm, I read somewhere else that he said "Zack". If so, then I stand corrected!


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Props to Cena if this true. As the face of the company he should be speaking up for the other talent.


definatly - tbf i can see this being true as well


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> I honestly think the viewer's choice thing is BS and they predetermine the winners.


In Jericho's latest book he says it's legit and that he had no idea who he'd be facing on one of those viewers choice nights. He also claims that for one of the matches if Jeff Hardy had been picked he would have been made WWE champion, but they picked HBK instead.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

CrystalFissure said:


> Man, I have no idea if you are trolling or if you are just a moron.
> 
> Mate, the only reason Del Rio's getting a push is because HE sucks McMahon's dick. He's a kissass! I have read a few articles on LoP about it. It says that Del Rio knows knows how to manueveur around management and stuff... Gee I wonder why... McMahon loves him. Whoever McMahon creates gets a push.
> 
> ...


Ryder Rage is On Fire.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> In Jericho's latest book he says it's legit and that he had no idea who he'd be facing on one of those viewers choice nights. He also claims that for one of the matches if Jeff Hardy had been picked he would have been made WWE champion, but they picked HBK instead.


Sorry but I don't believe Jericho(blasphemy, I know. lol) or his book. Remember that he's SELLING that book so he can say whatever he wants.

Question is how the heck can two guys wrestle without any rehearsal whatsoever?

I mean...the chances of a Botch are so high if this is true(which I call bullsh*t.)


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> Keep sucking Ryder's dick and we will compare where he and Del Rio stand at next wrestlemania..


No one denies that ADR has been more successful at backstage politics so far. Being more popular with executives doesn't make you any better. Getting over does and Del Rio sucks at it.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Brian Styles said:


> Funaki was more over than Del Rio is...


He really was. I like Del Rio, but he hasn't connected with the crowd at all. No heat.



sharkboy22 said:


> There's a difference between telling some asshole on the internet "Fuck you!" and the paying fan "Fuck You"
> 
> Zack Ryder's popularity isn't an IWC thing. It may have started off with the IWC, but there's no doubt it's reached the casual fan. He may have used the internet and to an extent the IWC to get over, but the fact is the paying fan is now willing to spend hard earn money to see the guy. And 'Fuck you" is the last thing you wanna tell the paying fan.


Correct. As I said earlier, it's spread beyond the IWC.



mblonde09 said:


> the only place you're going to hear "We want Ryder" chants is in Long Island... nowhere else.


That is incorrect. Chants for Ryder have happened in numerous arenas over the last few months; it's much more than a hometown thing. That's pretty obvious at this juncture.



Mr Talley said:


> Wow, that's a dick move by Vince. Hopefully he gives in soon and Ryder gets pushed. I don't think Ryder's the best wrestler, but he's over, unlike most of the roster.


Exactly. Is Ryder the best? No. Should he be a world champion? No. But is he in the top 3-4 guys on Raw right now in terms of the number of signs in the crowd, even though he's NEVER on TV AND he's a heel? Yes. Does that deserve closer examination by WWE? Absolutely.



DivineCC said:


> And people are really saying Ryder deserved this for trying to get over on his own? So he should just sit around and wait for his chance instead of trying to get over on his own? Pretty sure he already waited four years for his shot and got tired of it never coming. You can't blame a guy for trying to improve his place in the company.


And if Ryder hadn't created his show, most of us would never know how talented and creative he is. He would have been unceremoniously released after a few years and people would have shrugged indifferently. Now they care.



THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> Keep sucking Ryder's dick and we will compare where he and Del Rio stand at next wrestlemania..


Yes, because Del Rio's superior booking makes him superior to Ryder. Never mind the fact that Ryder is 50 times more over than Del Rio. We'll ignore that.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

- The fact that Zack Ryder would have some vocal fans at Monday's RAW in Long Island, New York was no secret going into the show. This was talked about internally and the decision was made to have him perform on Superstars only. People within WWE were upset that Ryder wasn't used with the feeling that he's got himself over with fans using social media and without a normal WWE push, and he wasn't even put on RAW because the company knew he would get a bigger reaction than some of the stars they push on TV.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...r_RAW_Delayed_Viewership_Record_and_More.html

Nothing new, but still though i would post it....get it together wwe -.-


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Viewer's Choice, Cyber Sunday and all those things are legit, that's been confirmed by former WWE talent. I'd imagine the talent found out who they'd be facing on the night of the show and plan their matches as normal then. Not rocket science.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Sorry but I don't believe Jericho(blasphemy, I know. lol) or his book. Remember that he's SELLING that book so he can say whatever he wants.
> 
> Question is how the heck can two guys wrestle without any rehearsal whatsoever?
> 
> I mean...the chances of a Botch are so high if this is true(which I call bullsh*t.)


Usually it's only a choice of about 4 people so you can work some bits out. And if they're half decent in the ring they should be able to work a match, especially seeing as most of the guys have wrestled each other before at some point.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

That lords of pain article was cool. It kinda summed up a few things.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™;9839314 said:


> one had a segment with Austin and another well..
> 
> Keep sucking Ryder's dick and we will compare where he and Del Rio stand at next wrestlemania..
> 
> woo woo woo..





Im not a WOO WOO WOO Mark 
but Del Rio sucks

What a useless Mexican hes feuded with Edge,Christian,Big Show,Rey Mysterio,
And done horrible things to them including

Laughing about running over Show plus sticking him a bill

Bragging about ending Edges career

Telling Christian he will win the world title in less than a year something which Christian couldnt do in a over decade (And look how that turned out lololol)


had segments with Austin and HBK and guess what
I hear fucking crickets in the line eh Crickets 



Cause its just a matter of time 
Cause you got no REACTION
cause you got no REACTION

C`mon,C`mon get a REACTION
C`mon,C`mon get a REACTION
C`mon,C`mon get a REACTION
C`mon,C`mon get a REACTION



Oh and as for Next year I expect Alberto Del Rio to come out to crickets in front 100,000 people



ALBERTO DEL RIO IS A PERFECT EXAMPLE being the companys 50th option to be the top heel


EDIT:INB4 NEG REP FROM THE DEL RIO BOYFRIEND WITH HIS INFINITE GREEN POWER


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Sorry but I don't believe Jericho(blasphemy, I know. lol) or his book. Remember that he's SELLING that book so he can say whatever he wants.
> 
> Question is how the heck can two guys wrestle without any rehearsal whatsoever?


What incentive does Jericho have to lie? The book's not published by WWE, none of Jericho's Taboo Tuesday/Cyber Sunday matches are well-rated or remembered, and (most importantly) WWE doesn't even use the TT/CS PPV concept anymore, making any need to defend it moot. So, please explain why Jericho would lie.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> What incentive does Jericho have to lie? The book's not published by WWE, none of Jericho's Taboo Tuesday/Cyber Sunday matches are well-rated or remembered, and (most importantly) WWE doesn't even use the TT/CS PPV concept anymore, making any need to defend it moot. So, please explain why Jericho would lie.


Because he's Jericho and he can do whatever the fuk he wants. :gun:


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Because he's Jericho and he can do whatever the fuk he wants. :gun:


That doesn't answer the question. At all. I asked what INCENTIVE he has to lie, not whether he has the RIGHT to do so. Please learn how to read.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> That doesn't answer the question. At all. I asked what INCENTIVE he has to lie, not whether he has the RIGHT to do so. Please learn how to read.


Jericho doesn't need any "INCENTIVE", Vin. 

It's HIS Book. *HIS* Book. 




Why does anyone need a reason to do anything? 


You say he's telling the truth(he could be)

I say he isn't(he also might not). 


The thing is we DON'T KNOW for certain.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I lol'd at the recording of that Ryder Superstars match, how often do you see a jobber who gets no weeky TV time on RAW a standing ovation? The guy is like the John Cena of Superstars, minus the boos.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Jericho doesn't need any "INCENTIVE", Vin.
> 
> It's HIS Book. *HIS* Book.
> 
> ...


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Zack just won't be on any Viewers' Choice options if the show's legit.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Jericho doesn't need any "INCENTIVE", Vin.
> 
> It's HIS Book. *HIS* Book.
> 
> ...


TankofRate, that eternal facepalm thing is exactly what I was thinking. It's possible that someone can be this dense...it's just rare, that's all.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

Just so people can stop fighting about this. The viewer's choice themes are, to an extent, legit. While the fans' votes DO count, WWE will always make one option be more appealing. 
Ex. Arm wrestling match or Verbal debate or STREET FIGHT
It's pretty obvious which one people will pick


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Who would win a verbal debate : Cena or RTruth?


----------



## Brian Styles (May 15, 2010)

Would be great if its a choice for who fights Cena in a WWE title match and Ryders an option.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

siavash said:


> Just so people can stop fighting about this. The viewer's choice themes are, to an extent, legit.


Correct. Which is why Jericho said as much in his book.

I'll be very interested to see whether they even present Ryder as an option for the audience. 

Actually, you know what I expect them to do? Put Ryder in a group of choices that includes John Cena, if only out of spite.

EDIT: Holy shit, the guy above me thought almost the exact same thing at the same time. Weird.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL @ Ryder, nice one Vince!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brian Styles said:


> Would be great if its a choice for who fights Cena in a WWE title match and Ryders an option.


I bet that even if the Fans have a write-in vote(or demand) for Ryder to, at the very least, wrestle on RAW, you know it's going to fall on Deaf ears.


It's Viewer's choice so long as it's the Wrestlers that are already on Raw/Smackdown.

Vince is not going to allow Ryder to be on TV. If he does, it will be on Superstars and that's it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

lololol but really what would any of the several WWE talents gain from saying things like VC and Cyber Sunday aren't legit? It's not like anyone gains anything from it. Is this just some extreme paranoia or are you plain dense?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ You're talking to me, I assume?

I just mentioned that there's no way Ryder gets on RAW via VC or Any Choice, though I'm sure the Crowd would try(if they knew and cared who Zack Ryder is).


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

If we're given a match choice that involves Ryder, he will probably be voted onto the card.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> If we're given a match choice that involves Ryder, he will probably be voted onto the card.


That's a Big IF, Tank. 


We'll see. If Vince is as big an A-hole as we know, he'll put Zack there as a Choice and then say "SIKE! Fooled ya" and put ADR out there to cut another heat-less promo instead.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Question is how the heck can two guys wrestle without any rehearsal whatsoever?
> 
> I mean...the chances of a Botch are so high if this is true(which I call bullsh*t.)


Back in teh day...people learned to play it by ear, or researched their roster. Strange I know. Punk does it now. You think it's creative's idea to have him mock certain face gestures? Not that I believe Jericho mind you, but that's a weak argument on your end to not.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know where these ADR discussions are coming from. He's got nothing to do with Ryder, but if posters REALLY want to get hit hard with a dose of truth then here it is:

Alberto del Rio beat Rey Mysterio clean, kayfabe injured him and Christian, recieved a badass muscle man in NXT, won the Royal Rumble over a hot Santino, feuded with a face Edge, was the heel in the biggest feel-good moment of the year, ran over Big Show for no apparent reason, and went promo-to-promo against Austin.

...and the fucker still can't get more over than his announcer, let alone Sho f'ing Funaki.

I am a big fan of Dos Caras Jr., but you'd have to be just as senile as Vince to seriously think that the current forumala that ADR is being put through is working. This man just mowed down two of the top faces and also had the honor of being in Edge's last match. He should be a heat magnet by now. But so far, everytime I watch RAW (not canned heat SD!), the dude needs cheap heat to just get a reaction outside of his spanish.

Whoever said to wait until the next Wrestlemania; I can say it for you. He'll probably be in a main event. But if you honestly think he's going to sell out ANY arena on his name alone, let alone spike ratings or even garner a reaction or a fanbase that Ryder has done in 3 months, you're fooling yourself. He can beat up _Shawn Michaels_ into a bloody pulp and no one would care.

This man has insane charisma, but he sure as hell is failing to use it.


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Ryder as I prefer Santino but why the wwe doesn't use him as a comedy face, they have nothing to lose to try it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ You're talking to me, I assume?
> 
> I just mentioned that there's no way Ryder gets on RAW via VC or Any Choice, though I'm sure the Crowd would try(if they knew and cared who Zack Ryder is).


To be fair Ryder got voted in last year. :side:


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

This could really evolve into a great storyline, but we would need the old Vince. I can picture it now, Vince comes out to address the situation to the crowd: "I know our actions last week here on Raw in regards to Mr. Ryder have upset a lot of people, I will have you all know these actions are in response to Ryder's insulting comments to my company and my employees. To help put it into perspective for all of you and Mr. Ryder,I made a video, so if you would please direct your attention to the Tron." *The video plays and shows Vince with 2 Ryder figures* "This is Zack Ryder. 'Woo woo woo, don't forget to book me for your next birthday party, I won't be on WWE TV broski.' This is Zack Ryder screwing Zack Ryder." *The screen blurs the scene out and then ends.*

"Ugh, I can't believe I played with dolls. Non the less, there you have it, Ryder screwed Ryder. Boo hoo hoo, YOU'RE FIRED!!!!" They could do something similar to when Foley was fired and Cena could come out and say if Ryder is fired, then he quits. Then others would come out and do the same.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

I remember Zack's first ever WWE match as one half of the Major Bros... they were really high-energy and got traded to SmackDown! soon after their debut. Maybe they could re-debut as the Major Broskis?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> Question is how the heck can two guys wrestle without any rehearsal whatsoever?
> 
> I mean...the chances of a Botch are so high if this is true(which I call bullsh*t.)


Matches are constructed on the fly all the time - you don't seriously expect guys to remember twenty minutes worth of action and then go out to perform it? They talk to each other in the ring and decide what they'll do next. It isn't that hard, especially if you're familiar with your opponent's main spots.


----------



## housemr (Apr 12, 2011)

i hope this is like a jomo thing where vince made his point and he will get his face turn next week on raw


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> To be fair Ryder got voted in last year. :side:


To be fair, I wasn't paying much attention to the WWE last year. 

In fact, I only started watching when I learned Booker T became the permanent commentator on Smackdown.

And from there, I got interested in the WWE again.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

siavash said:


> Just so people can stop fighting about this. The viewer's choice themes are, to an extent, legit. While the fans' votes DO count, WWE will always make one option be more appealing.
> Ex. Arm wrestling match or Verbal debate or STREET FIGHT
> It's pretty obvious which one people will pick


Exactly, which is why I see WWE's "Fan voting" thing as pretty much rigged. Though I'm sure there are 1 or 2 things where it's actually our choice.

Taboo Tuesday 04 was the only fan choice thing I saw as fully legit.

Zack should be on Raw next week, there's no reason for him not to appear on their SECOND 3 hour show.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ of course it's rigged. That was my whole point initially before I got blasted for not believing in the almighty Jericho. 


Just 'cause someone says something is legit doesn't make it legit without proof.

Sorry if some people don't understand that concept....


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I watched Superstars, and Ryder appeared, got a massive pop, cut a promo, and had a long match by WWE TV standards, and won. It doesn't seem so bad now. He missed out on appearing on television, but WWE did showcase him in front of his hometown.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The only thing I don't get here is if Vince "hates the internet" and hates the way Ryder makes jokes about how he's being treated in the WWE, then why doesn't he just _FIRE_ Ryder? If he's keeping Ryder due to his popularity, than he's one stubborn bitch. Just use the guy then :no:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jethro said:


> The only thing I don't get here is if Vince "hates the internet" and hates the way Ryder makes jokes about how he's being treated in the WWE, then why doesn't he just _FIRE_ Ryder? If he's keeping Ryder due to his popularity, than he's one stubborn bitch. Just use the guy then :no:


He *IS* using the guy. If he wasn't, you think he'd be wrestling on Superstars?


Vince just doesn't want him to be on RAW/Smackdown. 


At least that's what it seems to me.....


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> He *IS* using the guy. If he wasn't, you think he'd be wrestling on Superstars?
> 
> 
> Vince just doesn't want him to be on RAW/Smackdown.
> ...


Which means he feels he NEEDS to use Ryder because of his popularity and would look stupid if he didn't, but he still doesn't want to capitalize on it and give him the platform to truly get over, so he just gives him time on Superstars.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Jethro said:


> Which means he feels he NEEDS to use Ryder because of his popularity and would look stupid if he didn't, but he still doesn't want to capitalize on it and give him the platform to truly get over, so he just gives him time on Superstars.


YUP. 



That's Vince McMoron for you.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> YUP.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Vince McMoron for you.


ya the same mcmoron guy is actually paying money to zack.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> ya the same mcmoron guy is actually paying money to zack.


And why not get his money's worth? Put him on RAW and your dollar bills will make babies.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

This sounds abit BS to me, but if its true, then that is just f'd up.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds exactly like something Vince would do. Let's face it, you don't get on by saying the things about the WWE that he does on his internet shows. No one ever got a push by slamming the WWE for not giving it to them.

Plus, if Vince put him out there infront of that crowd on Raw - he'd get a phenomenal reaction and be superly over - meaning it'd make him look like he was wrong about Ryder, when in reality - a crowd in a different area might NOT be that into him.

I like the kid and the effort he's put into getting over with fans without getting much time on the main show - but he's burnt his own bridges whilst doing so.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Sorry, in my eyes *This is the WWE dropping the ball with Zack Ryder*, *This is the WWE missing the boat with Zack Ryder*, and *I'm like Dennis Stamp, I'm not even booked!* is being unprofessional. You can rationalize it because you are a Ryder mark all you want, but the fact he doesn't get booked and gets served some humble pie this Monday shows Vince and the booking team agree that Ryder is extremely unprofessional.
> 
> I still don't even buy the *Ryder brings in a bunch of money* thing. Until I see how many units of Ryder shirts they produced, then I won't buy that he brings in any more money than other midcard guys. What I am saying is it sounds impressive to say *Ryder's shirts is sold out!* but if they only made 5000 shirts then that is shit.
> 
> ...


No, those are Christian marks.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whether or not this is authentic, I honestly couldn't care less because I find Ryder pretty overrated. He's just like Headbanger Mosh, Essa Rios or some other Heat/Jakked regular with only the benefit of today's social media to make a name for himself. His gimmick is sort of low end to be given a serious push.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Ortonrko70 said:


> lame. come on vince. Ryder is your top guy right now! the fans love him! give him a chance damnit





checkcola said:


> This stuff is even more laughable when WWE is branding Raw "Viewer's Choice" next week.


fpalm I'm sorry, but let's be honest. Probably 80% of the fanbase couldn't give a shit about Zack Ryder one way or the other. Stop treating a vocal minority like a majority.

I don't trust the internet rumors as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Milwaukee (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol @ the janitor comparison. In this new era of WWE ENTERTAINMENT, what are the superstars top priority? Call me crazy but I'd say, I don't know, to ENTERTAIN? Ryder has proven to do that, without the help of being on TV. How many other times has any other wrestler done that? What Ryder is doing right now is win win no matter what the WWE ultimately does with him. They either decide to push him or cut him loose. If they push him, he got what he wanted (and what he deserves, imo) or the cut him and then TNA immediately signs him, he's given actually tv time, goes over and then the WWE resigns him. WWWYKI


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

the bottom line is if people lije john cena, stone cold steve austin, dolph ziggler, and val venis (since this dude bashes everyone) say he should be pushed + he has all the qualities for it to work, why not at least try it? what do you have to lose vince? viewers? not with ryder getting 100k views and episode. zack eventually just gunna quite and his webshows gunna end up getting on tv as a real series, the lets see how vinny feels


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Ugh. This thread is still alive...


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Getting a few hundred thousand views on Youtube doesn't mean that the vast majority of the 4-5 million people who tune into RAW care about some overrated jabroni like Ryder. If he really wants to survive the test of time, he can't ride that gimmick forever but would need to reinvent himself, eventually. All these push Ryder threads are getting worse than the push Shelton Benjamin threads.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't think this is true by the following statement: Vince stated he hates the internet. Riiiiiight. I'm sure he said that when his company has twitter, facebook, its own website and merchandise website. They had their own forums for a few years. They allow people to watch full episodes on Hulu and their website. Yeah he hates the internet alright.

Yeah, he _maybe_ should have been used in his hometown. But the problem is, the WWE does not want to feel like they are catering to a small % of their fanbase. They will push Ryder when they want to, not when they are told told to. I mean they are the ones running the company. 

Also, Ryder was making jabs at the company. I just don't see how some of you are taking it any other way. Something for someone in his position on the roster should not do.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

I trust Meltzer as far as I can throw him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Don't think this is true by the following statement: Vince stated he hates the internet. Riiiiiight. I'm sure he said that when his company has twitter, facebook, its own website and merchandise website. They had their own forums for a few years. They allow people to watch full episodes on Hulu and their website. Yeah he hates the internet alright.
> 
> Yeah, he _maybe_ should have been used in his hometown. But the problem is, the WWE does not want to feel like they are catering to a small % of their fanbase. They will push Ryder when they want to, not when they are told told to. I mean they are the ones running the company.
> 
> Also, Ryder was making jabs at the company. I just don't see how some of you are taking it any other way. Something for someone in his position on the roster should not do.



Thats exactly how i responded to Vince's comments last week.. but some assclowns disagree simply because they cant kiss vince's ass enough. Vince hates internet?. i say.. BULLSHIT!


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Don't think this is true by the following statement: Vince stated he hates the internet. Riiiiiight. I'm sure he said that when his company has twitter, facebook, its own website and merchandise website. They had their own forums for a few years. They allow people to watch full episodes on Hulu and their website. Yeah he hates the internet alright.


Sigh

Yep there is no contradicts with WWE/Vince


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

superspear said:


> Sigh
> 
> Yep there is no contradicts with WWE/Vince


But its such a broad-sweeping statement. It just doesn't sound like something he'd say. Also, theres no source, no corroboration or anything and some of you eat it up as if Vince said it himself.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> But its such a broad-sweeping statement. It just doesn't sound like something he'd say. Also, theres no source, no corroboration or anything and some of you eat it up as if Vince said it himself.



Its probable Meltzers intent was to say "Vince hates the internet wrestling smarks" rather than hating some vague worldwide indiscernible object. But really who cares? Just another dirtsheet writer saying things.


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

NT86 said:


> Getting a few hundred thousand views on Youtube doesn't mean that the vast majority of the 4-5 million people who tune into RAW care about some overrated jabroni like Ryder. If he really wants to survive the test of time, he can't ride that gimmick forever but would need to reinvent himself, eventually. All these push Ryder threads are getting worse than the push Shelton Benjamin threads.


so were just gunna ignore the fact that he's good in the ring, good on the mic and naturally funny which is pretty much all you can ask for in a superstar


----------



## aroc (May 31, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Don't think this is true by the following statement: Vince stated he hates the internet. Riiiiiight. I'm sure he said that when his company has twitter, facebook, its own website and merchandise website. They had their own forums for a few years. They allow people to watch full episodes on Hulu and their website. Yeah he hates the internet alright.
> 
> Yeah, he _maybe_ should have been used in his hometown. But the problem is, the WWE does not want to feel like they are catering to a small % of their fanbase. They will push Ryder when they want to, not when they are told told to. I mean they are the ones running the company.
> 
> Also, Ryder was making jabs at the company. I just don't see how some of you are taking it any other way. Something for someone in his position on the roster should not do.


well in todays time you need those in order to expand your company globaly, do you think vince has one? no. he just pulled buisness moves there he didnt let WWE make a wwe twitter because he loves twitter


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Its probable Meltzers intent was to say "Vince hates the internet wrestling smarks" rather than hating some vague worldwide indiscernible object.


And that's probably what is inferred here.

Why Meltzer would say that Vince "Hates the internet" when it's really the IWC-Smarks he hates....I don't know.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Why Meltzer would say that Vince "Hates the internet" when it's really the IWC-Smarks he hates....I don't know.


It's confusing to you because, well, that didn't happen. Meltzer didn't say that Vince "hates the internet"; that's what his "anonymous source" texted him. Those aren't the same thing. Just look:



Jean said:


> Meltzer was texted during the show by a WWE employee stating that the reason Zack was not on the show is because "Vince hates the internet".


That being said, I agree that the person who texted Meltzer meant that Vince hates the IWC, not the Internet as a whole. Hell, if Vince hated the Internet that much, he wouldn't run two separate shows (NXT and Superstars) exclusively online, nor would he promote WWE's Facebook/Twitter accounts every 20 seconds, nor would he allow people outside WWE to post videos of his programming on YouTube.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> But its such a broad-sweeping statement. It just doesn't sound like something he'd say. Also, theres no source, no corroboration or anything and some of you eat it up as if Vince said it himself.


Sigh


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Some serious basic reading comprehension problems here.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Zack Ryder is a straight up mid carder, I don't get the appeal. What Vince did was justified, what is Vince always preaching? You don't cross the boss and that is exactly what Zack was doing throwing light disses at his employer. Zack had no one to blame but himself. I mean how hard is it to go up to Vince and creative and pitch ideas. If you irritate them long enough they'll come around, its politics 101.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow 39 pages for this huh? It's not the end of the world people, relax.

If people really are angry about it, how come there was no riots?

Ask Vancouver, they'll teach you how to riot properly. Amateurs.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

This week he wasn't even on the Superstars taping, but he did get given the win over Mcintyre in a dark match and according to reports got a pretty decent pop as well.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

How far McIntyre has fallen.....


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

This was from the Bleacher Report from a guy that was at the taping,



> As for ranking the cheers and boos, Zack Ryder got the most cheers, followed by John Cena, Randy Orton and CM Punk.
> 
> Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler probably had the most boos, followed by Alberto Del Rio, Mark Henry and The Miz.


Does seem he's getting more love within the casuals now, then again he was the first person to come out and they always do get a decent reaction no matter who it is.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Fixed it for you.


Awkwwwwaaaard


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> This was from the Bleacher Report from a guy that was at the taping,
> 
> 
> 
> Does seem he's getting more love within the casuals now, then again he was the first person to come out and they always do get a decent reaction no matter who it is.


LOL, if this is about last night this is a down right lie. I was sitting front row at the taping and can tell you Ryder got a decent pop but was no where near Cena, Orton, etc. Also, Ryder had the easiest pop of the night since he was the first guy out of the night. Dark match workers ALWAYS get huge pops since the crowd is always so ready to cheer somebody.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

mblonde09 said:


> This is just Vince's way of putting him in his place - Ryder's trying to make a name for himself on his own terms and Vince won't allow that. This Youtube thing is only going to hinder his progress in the long run. What it basically comes down to, is your only going to be over, if Vince wants you to be over. That being said, it was a shitty thing to do to the bloke. However let's not get carried away here - the only place you're going to hear "We want Ryder" chants is in Long Island... nowhere else. It's like someone said previously... a bit of perspective people.
> 
> 
> See this is why it's hard to take Ryder fans seriously... what a ridiculous thing to say.
> ...


Imagine if Vince buried SCSA because he got over by himself.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

NT86 said:


> Whether or not this is authentic, I honestly couldn't care less because I find Ryder pretty overrated. He's just like Headbanger Mosh, Essa Rios or some other Heat/Jakked regular with only the benefit of today's social media to make a name for himself. His gimmick is sort of low end to be given a serious push.


Do you really, genuinely believe that guys like Mosh or Rios could have generated the kind of support Ryder is receiving, even with the benefit of the Internet/social media? That seems extremely far-fetched to me, as Ryder's burgeoning support is based on his personality and charisma, of which Mosh and Rios had little.



TMPRKO said:


> Its probable Meltzers intent was to say "Vince hates the internet wrestling smarks" rather than hating some vague worldwide indiscernible object. But really who cares? Just another dirtsheet writer saying things.


Once again, Meltzer didn't say that Vince hates the Internet. The article(s) stated that he received a text message from a WWE insider saying that. So the WWE employee said that, not Meltzer. Why do people keep misinterpreting this?


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Excuse me I am receiving an important message via tin-foil hat.


----------

